# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/31



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ashton Kutcher, one of the most-followed celebrities on Twitter and star of the new action comedy "Killers," drops by Monday Night Raw for what promises to be an electrifying evening for the WWE Universe. 

Discuss.​


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling Swaggle is going to make out with Mayrse..as far as Ashton goes...meh


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Why do I have a feeling Swaggle is going to make out with Mayrse..as far as Ashton goes...meh


At least he's a real wrestling fan.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ashton's awesome. Cena and HHH need to get their revenge.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dragon plz.

Seriously, he'll be on the brand either this week or next with NXT ending.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that Ashton Kutcher has got to be the most famous 'celebrity guest host' they've had so far...he's a fan, so hopefully he's pretty good.

Interested to see what they do with the fatal fourway build-up and the tag team stff, as well as seeing what the hell the mid-cards going to do. They seem to have mixed it all up so nobody has any real direction. Miz has lost his titles and has no clear feud, R-Truth won the title but has no feud, Dibiase just finished his feud with R-Truth so has no real feud, Jericho so far hasn't got anything to do either...

Hoping Morrison comes back this week too.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

they need to bring christian on raw for tonight and have a segment with edge like the 3 did 10 years ago


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, it doesn't seem like there are any real storylines going on with Raw these days. Just guys going back and forth. Most of the top guys have been floating around other than Cena/Batista, who's fued is over. Hopefully the WWE can put something together in the next couple weeks/months to draw me in. It's pretty sad Bryan Danielson beating up michael cole is the best the company can come up with.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I wonder if Ashton will randomly "Punk" superstars on Raw tonight.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Finally, a guest host I know that won't be a total flop.

I assume the main event will be along the lines of Cena & Orton vs. Edge & Sheamus. Or maybe it'll be Orton vs Edge and Cena vs Sheamus.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

yay, Kutcher is pretty awesome. I hope he gets Punk'd by Punk though


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Ashton Kutcher should be a decent host. Hopefully they won't make him do anything cheesy and facepalm worthy... they should just let him take the reigns, I say. Plus I didn't know he was a WWE fan - so that's reassuring. 

I wonder if Orton is gonna be on the show after his shoulder injury and stuff... hmm. Sure hope so.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

e&c with ashton

do it now


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

I just wanna see if Ashton can take a bump


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

A Punk-Asthon promo would be money


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Regal and Kozlov will get Punk'd, I can guarantee it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't say I'm too excited about the show. I like Ashton but Raw just seems kind of bland right now. Batista's gone, Orton's hurt, Jericho isn't doing anything noteworthy, don't care for Bret Hart or Edge or R-Truth. Just not a whole lot going on to interest me right now.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd say the most famous guest host they have had would be Floyd Mayweather or Shaq.......Ashton is cool though, I haven't liked any of his movies for a while. Punk'd was a great show though


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

From wwe's Twitter - http://twitter.com/wwe

John Cena & Randy Orton Vs Edge & Sheamus.

Interesting how this will work out considering Orton is apparently injured.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm in Austin, TX now and will be at Raw tonight! I just hope it's a good show!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena to get his own back on ashton tonight for punkin him by giving him an attitude adjustment


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wondering how Orton in the tag match will play out...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm guessing Orton stays out of the ring for the majority of the match or gets taken out during the show to ensure he can't compete, making it the dreaded...handicap match.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> they need to bring christian on raw for tonight and have a segment with edge like the 3 did 10 years ago


Or at least show highlights of that segment would be great.

His movie he's gonna be advertising is called Killers. I'm sure they can use that in some way for a great promo. Though they can't top "Dude, Where's my car?".

Ashton"My new movie, dude wheres my car is coming out"
Christian"Dude, where is your car"
Ashton"That's the name of my movie. Now I was thinking about wrestling..."
Edge"How can you think about wrestling when you can't find your car"


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope Ashton does good tonight!! Just waiting what is gonna happen with Orton...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

on joey styles twitter


> Just saw @DanielBryanNXT int he parking lot and security let him in the arena. Why? Didn't he attack Michael Cole again last week on NXT?



so hopefully danielson could be on RAW?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

united_07 said:


> on joey styles twitter
> 
> 
> 
> so hopefully danielson could be on RAW?


i don't want to read much into it because then i'll be let down when he doesn't show up.

ugh too late


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Would love to see Danielson on Raw tonight. Hoping he goes after miz or cole. Maybe even a match with Miz at fatal 4 way.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i can just imagine it, the camera is shifted to king and cole and they do their usual review of what happened and then sitting right behind him is danielson who starts mocking cole and right after a cheesy cole smile danielson puts him in a face lock and chokes him out.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dragon. omg.

Fuck it, I'm gonna' get my hopes up. He's got to appear on Raw or Smackdown sometime this week or next considering NXT is ending.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

It will be just perfect if Bryan just kicked Cole's a%$#ss again!!!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoping for a good RAW tonight, but not expecting anything too great, though. I like Ashton as the guest host, especially considering he's a wrestling fan he could be one of the better guest hosts. I'd imagine if Orton is injured, then we probably won't see him wrestle too much in the tag team match, but it will still be good to see Orton on RAW tonight. Also hoping for Danielson to be on RAW tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Not really feeling Raw tonight, but who knows? It can turn out to be solid.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson and Miz confrontation hopefully
Hopefully Morrison still isn't hurt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really don't think Danielson is going to appear tonight, would be cool, but I can't see that happening till after NXT ends.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Here we go!! :gun:


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Alriggght_


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What???


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh shit! Whats going on here?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wth????


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is an odd start?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Whoa what a start. Edge beating up Evan Bourne.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The hell?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

What in the world are we starting with here?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Timing issue?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for coming Evan


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Abrupt start. Bourne vs Edge, I like.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Evan.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Evan Bourne really with no luck just to begin!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Um fail?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lol, wtf is this?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Air Bourne!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Bourne can't catch a break! It makes me sad.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

edge helping out zack ryder??


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn Crash & Burn


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

wtfff


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wha?????


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Speeeeeeeearrrrrrrrr!! (Ince more)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW, he made Edge's spear look freaking great!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It's almost barren in this thread. I must be one of those people who went to an early cookout instead of a later one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Timing issue?


Nope, Edge was addressing the crowd and Bourne came out and challenged him for his spot in the 4 way lol! Poor Bourne.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

great selling


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow what a start


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good way to open up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

First time one of Edge's spears actually looked devastating.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaaa google just popped up on the stream I am watching and the streamer was googling david outunga at someones request


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> WOW, he made Edge's spear look freaking great!


This...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Edge wins at F4W i think i might cry.....


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Edge vs Bourne at Summerslam.....book it!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, that was a rather odd start.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"The strongest man in the industry" Haha. 
He should've just said he is Superman.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Bourne's spotlight malfuntioned!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look at Edge jumping around like a jackass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

im on the banwagon


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tell it Edge!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

crowd is poppin


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> great selling


Yeah. Bourne is an amazing seller!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, Oh he call WWE fans Sheeps


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Thought Edge was going to go off on another WRONG rampage.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Ten is alot.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeahhhhhhhhh Orton is in town!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Orton has some killer tattoos


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Edge getting his edge back. Hope he turns the IWC against Orton because quite frankly Orton sucks ass.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

lol, that reminded me of when Invader Zim was fighting the "Ham Demon" when they came back from commercial break.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

perfect opening segment...so far...expect Cena and his vocal theatrics to ruin it


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah. Bourne is an amazing seller!


Which, unfortunately, is why he'll never get any farther than he is right now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor evan.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess we'll see how bad Orton's injury is, if at all.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, good promo by Edge thus far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Edge becomes a 10-time champion i will be sick!
Here's the viper!!!!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Leave it to Evan Bourne to sell the spear to make it look like Edge's best in years.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Ten is alot.


Eight Is Enough


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kazz said:


> Thought Edge was going to go off on another WRONG rampage.


now that would have been epic


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gotta love the legend killer pose!!!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Edge just comes across as a slightly drugged lunatic in some of these promos he cuts. Still, beats SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR!

I guess Orton's shoulder is nowhere near as bad as people thought.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loving edge right now, RKO !!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a pointless opening 10 minutes.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO just like that!! Go figure!! He is not injured anymore!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Pose!!!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Orton kayfabe holding his right arm?


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

rko
well done i hate edge


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

wow that sucked.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think Orton's injury is a work.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Ten is alot.


Since 2006, it is too much!

Thank God Randy shut his mouth. He looked like a craic addict having withdrawal with those bug eyes.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

damn awesome start lol


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn Orton was still holding his arm after the RKO...hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

doctorj89 said:


> Eight Is Enough


But it's cheaper by the dozen.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder how much he numbed his shoulder before coming out


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Edge kinda made me like him after that promo. Thanks a lot, jerk.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> If Edge becomes a 10-time champion i will be sick!
> Here's the viper!!!!


To be fair, WWE does have two world titles so its not like it's a big accomplishment. Now if he got 10 title reigns with one world title in the company I would be impressed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty good segment there. All WWE needs to do is keep it simple. None of this complicated shit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

good pop for the pose


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope the rest of the show is as unpredictable as the start was.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I was not a fan of that opener ... whatev



sharkboy22 said:


> I think Orton's injury is a work.


I highly doubt it was a work ... If so, then the WWE apparently intended to leave all the fans in Detroit (including me) pissed off at OTL.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

smarky crowd??


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

At least the start was kinda different... hope it continues the same way...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Those were some good pops. 
And it seemed like a lot of the crowd wanted to boo Cena. 
It was a really mixed reaction when Edge said his name.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah its a work fpalm SMH


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Poor ragdoll Bourne.
That segment worked well, and at the start I figured they were getting Edge to keep the Orton love alive by ragging on him. I thought Orton wouldn't be there but turns out he's got a match. Shoulder not as bad as first thought?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

did they just bury evan for shits and giggles?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> To be fair, WWE does have two world titles so its not like it's a big accomplishment. Now if he got 10 title reigns with one world title in the company I would be impressed.


I guess but since 2006 i think it is still too much, and he has had time out due to injury.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> smarky crowd??


they pop for the guest host, so i doubt it.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Decent opening, Orton's injury a work?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SJFCPEEP said:


> did they just bury evan for shits and giggles?


Yes they did!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They should have had the cast of the 70s Show as hosts.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

was edge awaiting in the ring when the show started?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Who cut his hair? An autistic boy?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryder gonna job


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ashton has the keys to the castle with Bret GM?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Good Lord, the shameless plugs are starting rather early tonight ...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

woo woo woo>>>>Kutcher lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please take Zach Ryder out.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

This doesn't look live...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This is weird_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what is with the crowd shots?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So Daniel gets a pop.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

not live and whats with the camera work?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz vs. Danielson! Sweet.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! Danielson is here!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

MIZ VS DANIELSON


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> They should have had the cast of the 70s Show as hosts.


I would "mark" pretty hard for a Mila apperance


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He is here!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miz/Daniel Bryan? HELL YEAH!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Danial Bryan!!!! hell yea!!!

sucks he is still using that name.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes Daniel Bryan vs. Miz ftw!!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Miz vs Bryan, YES!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hell yes!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

bryan danielsonnnnnnn


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn missed the opening. What happened?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Little Pop for Danielson already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where is Raw at tonight?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SJFCPEEP said:


> did they just bury evan for shits and giggles?


I did not giggle lol!
Ashton Kutcher has a cool voice.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Gee, I don't know who's more annoying.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The match is finally here.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

OMFG YES!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Bryan is coming!!! Be scared Miz!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Danielson vs. Miz TONIGHT!!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

nice pop for Daniel Bryan


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Ashton Kutcher = Adult Justin Bieber


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG, fuck I was wrong. Can't wait.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Daniel F'N Bryan


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kick his head in!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Why are they still calling him Daniel Bryan? I thought he said he wasn't Daniel Bryan anymore?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd mark when the crowd starts chanting "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in"


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Let's hope for a commercial break length match!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Marking out atm


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Is it just me or is Raw a little um...weird tonight?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Farmhand :lmao I remember that.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Farm Hand! :lmao

Ashton needs to shout "BURN" at somestage tonight!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Im hoping for interference from Michael Cole. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Where is Raw at tonight?


UT campus, Austin, Texas.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, just had to change the channel upon Truth's intro.:sad:


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

lithium8771 said:


> not live and whats with the camera work?


damn weak...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Goatlord said:


> Little Pop for Danielson already


I threw up in my mouth a little....
Y'all know what time it is! I hate this time.....


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Saint 17 said:


> Is it just me or is Raw a little um...weird tonight?


Agreed, something's different.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hey look it's the sun-tanned superman


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Michael Cole must be pissing in his pants atm.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

black superman is here


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

Ashton putting over Daniel Bryan, lol.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

1. :lmao farmhand reference.
2. Miz is gonna to get his fucking head kicked in
3. WHAT'S UP


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Very strange Raw tonight.

Aw man, why'd it have to be Jericho. 
seriously upset over this


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

That was a really good pop, maybe louder than when he clocked the Miz on NXT.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

miz shall be owned


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Why are they still calling him Daniel Bryan? I thought he said he wasn't Daniel Bryan anymore?


That was just him selling himself, he's keeping the rights to that name.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Jericho for US champ?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ashton is gonna give Eve Torres the Farmers Hand. Bah Gawd she's gonna have an orgasm. Good lord the poor girl is gonna get killed in there.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This should be interesting....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Where is Raw at tonight?


Austin,TX


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Got a nice crowd tonight.  JERICHO!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

uh oh, the jericho marks are raging.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

After all these years I still mark like a little kid for Jericho


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope Truth defends the title loads tho even though i don't like him.
Wait a minute? Is Truth going over Jericho?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What is Chris Jericho going to be doing for Fatal 4 Way? 
Hopefully hopefully hopefully not this.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whoa... Y2J is going to job to Truth


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

jericho please dont job to r-truth


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

That Kutcher, Torres, Miz segment looked taped.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Shame that Jericho switched places with Jack Swagger...the only thing Jericho still has is his mic work and in-ring skills


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh God .... Truth's random dancing.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL R-truth is already a weak champion


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Jericho for US champ?


Has Jericho held the US Championship? I don't know.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If Jericho wins tonight in this non title match it will do wonders for the US title if he feuds with Truth for a while. Truth could really use feuding with a veteran like Truth instead of Ted DiBiase.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That backstage segment definitely looked taped. And I don't mean, taped earlier in the day, either. 

That looked like they did that shit 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That move at the start of the match that R-Truth did, reminded me of The Boogeyman.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont think he has ever been us champion


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> LOL R-truth is already a weak champion


How? You gotta be kidding me, read my post bro this is exactly what he needs and what the US title needs. CHRIS JERICHO.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I can see Daniel Byran owning Miz/Cole tonight. Just so Ashton can get back into his Kelso character and shout "BURN". Or at least I hope so.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well this can only be good for Truth though, but this is a non-title match so Jericho will probably/hopefully get the win. Maybe have a nice match at F4W?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> If Jericho wins tonight in this non title match it will do wonders for the US title if he feuds with Truth for a while. Truth could really use feuding with a veteran like Truth instead of Ted DiBiase.


Exactly. Even if he loses people don't need to freak out. Not every loss is a job and Jericho is good enough for it not to be an issue in the long run.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

would love a bryan vs jericho for the us tittle


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How? You gotta be kidding me, read my post bro this is exactly what he needs and what the US title needs. CHRIS JERICHO.


He was joking abhout wht the announcers were saying. That nobody believes R-Truth will even hold on to the belt.
...setting him up to be an underdog. 

In reality, he'll probably hold the belt for a long time and job only in nontitle bouts.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

BallinGid said:


> jericho please dont job to r-truth


Too late...Jericho has already jobbed to him several times before. See Jericho really doesn't have a problem jobbing.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Dream made true tonight!! Bryan will continue kicking Cole's head!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm beyond excited for the danielson vs miz match tonight!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

jjapples said:


> Exactly. Even if he loses people don't need to freak out. Not every loss is a job and Jericho is good enough for it not to be an issue in the long run.


Every loss is a "job", by definition. But yeah I agree with your latter point, last year Chris Jericho was losing I.C title matches and still ended up maineventing Wrestlemania. I just don't like R-Truth though, regardless of whos in the ring with him. Punk put him over too earlier in the year and I still didn tcare.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Exactly. Even if he loses people don't need to freak out. Not every loss is a job and Jericho is good enough for it not to be an issue in the long run.


Yeah, Jericho can lose matches but he never loses his cred.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Y2J CHANTTTSSS love it lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Y2J" chants. 
Definitely a more smarky crowd.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Time for jerichos annual mid card run before ressuming world domination in time for wrestlemania


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> Every loss is a "job", by definition. But yeah I agree with your latter point, last year Chris Jericho was losing I.C title matches and still ended up maineventing Wrestlemania. I just don't like R-Truth though, regardless of whos in the ring with him.


I don't like him either but if he's got the belt they ought to do the right thing by him and make it mean something. Wrestling DiBiase won't get anyone to care about him or the belt, wrestling Jericho will.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

all jericho has to do is quote the fact he beat stone cold and the rock in the same night and that eqauls instant credibility.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quirky style of R-Truth.....he looks like that tard Eugene.....


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Because he's black bet.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope truth doesnt win with the spinning shoulder block -____-


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

If this leads Jericho to F4W, no issues for me... Till now I am liking this. Both looking ok generally.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Undertaker's deadliest matches DVD? Interesting...


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

When was the last time Jericho landed a Lionsault?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Great RAW so far. Hopefully Daniel Bryan vs Miz is given decent time, and we see more of Ashton. His promo with Miz was pretty funny.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not a bicycle kick cole, you idiot. It's a scissor kick


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjapples said:


> I don't like him either but if he's got the belt they ought to do the right thing by him and make it mean something. Wrestling DiBiase won't get anyone to care about him or the belt, wrestling Jericho will.


As much as i love Ted i must agree.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice botch.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Botch.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow that was just ugly.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho is awesome :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Portugoose said:


> When was the last time Jericho landed a Lionsault?


The same time Flair landed a move off the top rope


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jericho: "Come on! What's up?!"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jericho: C'MON TRUTH WHAT'S UP WHAT'S UP lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I like Truth but bullshit ending


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Didnt see that coming


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's awful.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

iwc rages!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OH LORD


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

There it goes... I think we have the feud made!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> It's not a bicycle kick cole, you idiot. It's a scissor kick


I think Bryan's had a point when he said Cole was a poor man's JR lol!
R-Truth getting the win was a surprise.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Good; not a clean job by Jericho.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Good to see Jericho put over the new guys... LOL


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What a lame ass finish ... and I like Truth


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Poor lil'Jericho...he looks shattered


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fuck this, jericho lost....again


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

At least they are treating it like a true upset.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Jericho can't even get a non-title win against the midcard champ lol, damn. If you hear the words "remember, this is a non-title match folks" it usually means the Champ will be upset.

Ah well. Jericho's facial disappointment is excellent lol.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Face turn for y2j?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Jericho sulking???

Save_usPsychoJericho lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

jericho isn't jobbing
Jericho would never lose to a move like the lie detector


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho looks upset more than usual.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Surprisingly nice match apart from the one botch. Wish Jericho won though.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

If this leads to me seeing Chris Jericho live at F4W. Awesome.
Look at Jericho though. Normally he'd be arguing with the REF ready to codebreaker the offical. But here he is sitting down looking dejected. I hope they job Jericho out and he just snaps or turn face.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

black superman wins


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

and a seed is plant with something involving jericho.....


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jericho's going to go on a huge losing streak after this.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Jericho is awesome selling everything on that ring...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to hurt somebody if otunga wins nxt tomorrow


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Jericho will lose his next match, and then the self-doubt promos will begin...


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Jericho face turn underway.

Guarentee it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

In other news, R-Truth has recently gone over Punk, Miz, and Jericho my three favorite heels at the moment.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jericho is right, he's better than all those hypocritical liars.

Which is why he lost to the Truth, and nothing BUT the Truth.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Jericho's summer job, add value to the United States title with a proper feud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe they'll have title match at F4W? Could be a good lil feud til then.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The US Title and victories over DiBiase, Miz, and Jericho. Truth finally getting a pretty big push.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HHH must be behind Jericho losing again


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> As much as i love Ted i must agree.


Yeah Ted's starting to grow on me...even thought he was always my least favourite of the Legacy boys. I miss Cody.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> In other news, R-Truth has recently gone over Punk, Miz, and Jericho my three favorite heels at the moment.


Good, R truth finally after all these year getting a push.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> and a seed is plant with something involving jericho.....


Yeah, somethin' is up. I love how Jericho's expression alone let's us now that something is gonna happen with him, storyline wise.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want Jericho to go crazy. 
I don't mind if he's a heel still, but I want his psycho crazy heel to come back.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow imagine the replay package with "Showstopper" playing.

Yikes.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to miss batista....his heelness is fantastic


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Not a fan of R-Truth, but that was a nice little match with Jericho. I think this may be the beginning of a program between the two to help get Truth over. At least, that's what I had gathered from the shock win and the look on Jericho's face after the match. Some had been wondering what Jericho would do. I think we have our answer.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Yeah Ted's starting to grow on me...even thought he was always my least favourite of the Legacy boys. I miss Cody.


Ted was always my fave but Cody is doing great on SmackDown, he's having some solid matches. I'm neutral on him at the moment tho but he's getting better, SmackDown is a good place for him to be.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bret it was nice seeing you on Jan 4 and you kicking Vince's ass at Mania, but I don't know how to put his in a nice way.

YOU OVERSTAYED UR FUCKING TIME


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

We still miss you, Big Dave!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah Batista meltdown...made me giggle.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I miss Batista already.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryder got some heat


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ryder's with Fox now?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm miss Big Dave already!
I love Alicia! Hart Dynasty woop woop!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Woo Woo? Seriously, get out of here!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

OK... this backstage skit is clearly live... Is Ashton even in the building? LOL


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE FUCKING USO'S!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

3 on 3?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha Bret is semi-dressed up with his white button-up.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Uso's!!!!!!!!!!!
Here comes Eve & SANTINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

It's the All Italian Italian, Santino!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

eva <3


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh bret


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ryder's with Fox now?


It has been for the last 3 or 4 weeks...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Give santino mic time wwe!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> Bret it was nice seeing you on Jan 4 and you kicking Vince's ass at Mania, but I don't know how to put his in a nice way.
> 
> YOU OVERSTAYED UR FUCKING TIME


:lmao voice of the IWC right here.

Terrible.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Ted was always my fave but Cody is doing great on SmackDown, he's having some solid matches. I'm neutral on him at the moment tho but he's getting better, SmackDown is a good place for him to be.


Yeah, he'd be lost with all the other mid-carders. Smackdown will give him a chance...and back on topic...the oozels? Is that what Bret said?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> It's the All Italian Italian, Santino!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> OK... this backstage skit is clearly live... Is Ashton even in the building? LOL


Ashton isn't even in the state. Probably not even in the country.

He's probably watching the show at home like we all are.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

i hate the fact that Bret is getting THD over...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably Eve & Santino Vs. Alicia & Ryder because of what Alicia did last week. I hope Alicia gets a shot at Eve for the championship though, she deserves it, a whole lot of potential in her.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd like to see Eve in a Faith Breaker.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Bret has beeen stale since mania
I sense a heel turn in his future on the Hart dynasty to get him outta there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jjapples said:


> Yeah, he'd be lost with all the other mid-carders. Smackdown will give him a chance...and back on topic...the oozels? Is that what Bret said?


The USO's.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> :lmao voice of the IWC right here.
> 
> Terrible.


No it isnt.

Bret is a legend, as far as Im concerned he can stay aslong as he likes.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Next week guest host are the Bing Bong Brothers.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Yeah, he'd be lost with all the other mid-carders. Smackdown will give him a chance...and back on topic...the oozels? Is that what Bret said?


He said The Uso's lol!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be lovely if we could get through a discussion thread where people dont try to seperate themselves from the "IWC", which they are part of. doh.

Good show so far though.. and there was nothing wrong with the way R-Truth won. It sure beats a DQ, which is the easiest option.

Looking forward to Hardy Dynasty vs. Uso's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

torriesthebest said:


> i hate the fact that Bret is getting THD over...


Why? It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

My my Maryse.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Love Maryse sexy attire.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

:lmao Santino trying to teach Eve the Cobra.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

jjapples said:


> Yeah, he'd be lost with all the other mid-carders. Smackdown will give him a chance...and back on topic...the oozels? Is that what Bret said?


The Usos. The team that "attacked" Hart Dynasty last week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sexy maryse


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Regal!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now there's a candy cane I could lick for hours


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Headliner said:


> :lmao voice of the IWC right here.
> 
> Terrible.


In a Bobby Brady cracking sorta way... :gun:


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Maryse and Regal? God they're really struggling to use him.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

regal nd maryse wdf lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Eve being the champion but not getting an entrance.

Why would Regal team with Maryse?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lucky Regal ity:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Regal! Straight Up Gangster Tripping YES BOY!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Random as hell tag match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ooooh! Maryse gets her own entrance lol i love her attire though. Maryse & Regal? Amazin'!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Maryseee... That made the program more valuable for me.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The USO's.


Oops, thanks...OMG Regal! Yays! They're still going with the KOTR stuff? Wait, Regal and Maryse?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Edge and Maryse? Interesting.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> LOL at Eve being the champion but not getting an entrance.
> 
> Why would Regal team with Maryse?


she did get an entrance


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

seriously koslov and marella could be potentially hilarious


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Mmmmm Maryse_


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Lol I love the slow set-up between Santino and Koslov for the sitcom.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

haha santino is funny


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"Since the old days of ECW". It only died about three months ago.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL Santino PG-mastery


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Squash match???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHHAHA!!!
"....this wanna be Darth Vader music"
Why can't Santino be on the mic all the time?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Darth Vader music????? Santino is awesome!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd mark for a Koslov/Santino team.

Greatest Tag-Team *EVER!!!*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if that's the case I need to be Santino's partner


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> Random as hell tag match.


But Santino is making it ok.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope Regal gave Maryse some training before their match


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

With all of this intergalactic space squabble, I was half-expecting a Cobra Starship reference.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn wwf is too well acted. Im having a hard time watching.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

santino couldnt be more over


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Santino gettin a decent pop.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol santino telling the crowd to be quiet


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is Regal so fat??


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

lmfao!! @ Santino


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Santino could have been so great.

Such a waste.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> Random as hell tag match.


Nah ... It's them putting Santino and Regal in the ring so that everyone doesn't take the typical Diva's Match Piss Break.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Regal got fat....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maryse might be one of the best heels since Victoria in her prime. I think she's played her cocky heel role better than a lot of people over the years. Including Trish to some degree.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Maryse :yum:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So in this match we have an American, an Italian, a French Canadian, an Englishman and outside the ring we have a Russian! i love it!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW, what a killer suplex by Regal.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

NXT camera-work on RAW?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

kollov face turn?!?!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at a Koslov turn.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

lol Santino isn't supposed to get pops
shame at him telling the crowd to stop


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Santino and Funaki would've been classic


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuck that shit_


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

LA VITTORIA E MIA!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> So in this match we have an American, an Italian, a French Canadian, an Englishman and outside the ring we have a Russian! i love it!


:lmao

Great analytical skills.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow A Pig Just Flew. Santino got a win.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Swerve! Santino and Koslov please!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice Chokeslam.

Regal looks really out of shape.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Kozlov was face? Great Khali 2.0


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

After this, I think it is a good to go for Kozlov and Santino!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

POOR, POOR Regal... Did he violate another wellness policy or something?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

were both of regals shoulders even down on that pin? lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Bret it was nice seeing you on Jan 4 and you kicking Vince's ass at Mania, but I don't know how to put his in a nice way.
> 
> YOU OVERSTAYED UR FUCKING TIME


You must have the attention span of a gnat.

Wrestlemania was just what, 2 months ago, and Bret's stale???


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Santino actually won a match? I'm in shock he wrestled tonight let alone won a match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse & Kozlov? Cool that Santino actually got a match an actually got the win!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What a wack slam.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to hit the gym Regal.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I love Santino, but I feel bad for Regal


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Maryse might be one of the best heels since Victoria in her prime. I think she's played her cocky heel role better than a lot of people over the years. Including Trish to some degree.


Maryse is really good but she's going to have to go some to match heel Trish from 2004-2005.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

What the heck? Kozlov slams Regal? Swerve?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Bret lookin good_


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

why did Maryse leave too?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Kozlov face turn, well hope this one works out better then the last four or five they've tried.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Regal was hilarious, IT'S PATHETIC BLOODY PATHETIC


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> So in this match we have an American, an Italian, a French Canadian, an Englishman and outside the ring we have a Russian! i love it!


Santino Marella is actually Canadian, but yeah.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God that move is botched every time it's done i believe.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Maryse is Kayfabe with Kozlov


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> Maryse & Kozlov? Cool that Santino actually got a match an actually got the win!


I did find it odd that they walked out together:shocked:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Kozlov was face? Great Khali 2.0


Maryse ran off with him tho.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Russo swerve. :side:


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Vladmir kozlov and santino are now bestys. memeber they were rumoed to b in a sitcom


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Clique said:


> Maryse is really good but she's going to have to go some to match heel Trish from 2004-2005.


The main thing Trish really did as a heel was dominate the division. That's basically the only difference between the two in terms of level of greatness as a heel.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Maryse might be one of the best heels since Victoria in her prime. I think she's played her cocky heel role better than a lot of people over the years. Including Trish to some degree.


She get's NO heel reaction, unless you count the sound of dropping jaws hitting the floor.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

BETTY WHITE FTW


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Again, why does Regal have that big belly??


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Regal is so down on the roster nowadays


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keezers said:


> She get's NO heel reaction, unless you count the sound of dropping jaws hitting the floor.


Considering the creative has buried the division and women stopped being over for years, I wouldn't expect such a thing anyway.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

can't wait for nxt


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Again, why does Regal have that big belly??


It's called "I'm on TV once every 6 months so there's no point in working out everday. Also I'm in my 40s"


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Keezers said:


> She get's NO heel reaction, unless you count the sound of dropping jaws hitting the floor.


Got to agree with this. She gets the obligatory whistles and hoots, but no heel reaction.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder what the announcement is regarding next week? Hope Bret doesn't drag it out. Maybe we'll get the Uso's coming out?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Live NXT? Thats cool.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Let's go Barret!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Again, why does Regal have that big belly??


It's been there since the start of his career, he just has a wide body.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao if they show Cena crying during this


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Spumoni ice cream is good.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't they usually show this in the beginning?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Keezers said:


> She get's NO heel reaction, unless you count the sound of dropping jaws hitting the floor.


Trish didn't get much of a heel reaction either, she was a cool heel and got some cheers. Like psycho Mickie.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> The main thing Trish really did as a heel was dominate the division. That's basically the only difference between the two in terms of level of greatness as a heel.


And her promos especially with Lita, and with Christy Hemme before WrestleMania 21.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope Bryan gets a Ken Shamrock-like entrance theme, but he'll likely enter to that lame "Wild and Young" music.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Again, why does Regal have that big belly??


It was those few days he was stuck in Belfast, it just hasn't went away yet.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol that guy next to the B R E T sign had some crazy eyes.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought I'd never see the day where Jerry Lawler is speaking well of Bret Hart.

They *HATED* each other!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Portugoose said:


> I hope Bryan gets a Ken Shamrock-like entrance theme, but he'll likely enter to that lame "Wild and Young" music.


For the time being though.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Trish didn't get much of a heel reaction either, she was a cool heel and got some cheers. Like psycho Mickie.


Lita had the best heel reaction, though it was Sean Waltman heat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

draft?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

3 hour RAW woot woot


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool 3 hour interbrand raw next week


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3 hours!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

3 Hour Special with SmackDown? I'm all for it!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

still no reaction for dibiase


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Virgil still lives


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> I hope Bryan gets a Ken Shamrock-like entrance theme, but he'll likely enter to that lame "Wild and Young" music.


I wish WWE would pony up the royalties for the Final Countdown, but I know that won't happen.

And for the love of God, can someone give Ted some new theme music?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

ratings ploy?maybe
thank Ted for saving this bad promo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

3 hour Raw next Monday???

Well, Happy Birthday to *ME!!!*


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Virgil lives.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Virgil & his Massa!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

never tell the show ur currently on and at that next week is the special night, and 2nite who cares about u guys lol. i know they dont mean it that way, just how it comes across, and reason why ur never gonna get huge pops like that from ppl, cuz they wanna rock right the hell now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please dibiase get rid of the legacy theme music, remember you are your own wrestler now


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess Ted has an idea for next week? lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mayrse and Kelly Kelly make out match..you can only win when you make out with the person your facing


book it


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wwe is gonna have dibiase jr grow a beard like his dad.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Your jacket. I want it. How much?"


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Virgil still lives


Virgil and Matt Hardy should form a tag team: Refuze 2 Die


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> Lita had the best heel reaction, though it was Sean Waltman heat.


True, most of her heat was legit. These days (other than Jillian and LayCool), no diva can garner any heat.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ted kicking ass on that Promo!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 3 hour Raw next Monday???
> 
> Well, Happy Birthday to *ME!!!*


Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Mayrse and Kelly Kelly make out match..you can only win when you make out with the person your facing
> 
> 
> book it


Ratings.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> wwe is gonna have dibiase jr grow a beard like his dad.


He looks like he can't grow a beard


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ashton isn't even in the building. what a joke


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

seriously is kutcher even at raw?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cyber Monday?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Never expected to see Bret Hart & Virgil in a WWE ring together in 2010.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

another taped Host skit... LAME....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh hell yeah!

OMG


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Time to turn on my vote hacks. Looks like im booking next week haha. Unless they make us pay via txting crap.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So ... Cyber/Taboo Monday?

OH SHIT.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VINCE!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yes first time the viewers could chose the stipulation


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_No way_


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SNAP!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

VINCE YES


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> True, most of her heat was legit. These days (other than Jillian and LayCool), no diva can garner any heat.


Yeah, i just wish Jillian was used properly :sad:
Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

VINCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

The old Cyber Sunday/Taboo Tuesday etc etc.


VINNIE MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

yes
yes
yes


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Viewer's choice?
Goldust vs Cena for the WWE Championship, Let's all go for it


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I kinda saw that coming ... should be good. 

IS THAT VINNIE MAC?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hes baaaaaack!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

VINCE!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lmaooooooooooooooo

HE'S BACK


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He's alive!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

VINCE FUCKING MCMAHON!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

VINNIE MAC in the house


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I just marked for McMahon Entrance!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG THE WALK I MISSED IT


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL bret's such a bad GM. He needs ashton kutcher to do his job.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

VINNIE MAC!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Damnnnn Aston might not be here, but Big Vince is!!! This is just a totally different RAW


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's Vinnie Mac!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Happy Birthday mate!


I'll be an old 27.

Holy shit, it's *Vince!!!*


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Aww hell yeah!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They should have replaced Ashton with Mila Kunis.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Never been so happy to see that swagger. I think Vince needs to take back control of Raw - Bret isn't working for me.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh shit it's Vinnie Mac


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sup Vince, how's your back doing?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

VINNY MAC!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYY FUCK THE BOSS IS BACCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh man Vince I miss you. Gonna get off the computer and pay attention to Vince


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Vinny Mac back from the dead, fantastic walk and all


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Epic stuff incoming


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

So much for the McMahon character being retired...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice suit Vince.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

MARK OUT! 

Vince!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is well interesting, i'm loving this RAW!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, Vince is so awesome!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

why does vince have such godly mic skills


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I genuinely marked out for Vince McMahon. Missed this man.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I love that Vince is getting cheers from the crowd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Always good to see Mr. McMahon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mr. McMahon the character can never die. It's like saying you'll never jerk off again while you watch porn and then you do it the next night. Or saying you'll never eat fast food again and you do it the very next day.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

lol. Bret does look pretty old tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vince dying his hair now?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao

Vince is one of the best mic workers in WWE history.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Epic, just EPIC!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> why does vince have such godly mic skills


years of announcing...


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Vince is a goddamn star. Missed him a ridiculous amount...'you tapped out' chants!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought Vince "killed" his evil character?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

McMahon's facial expressions are priceless


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok Vince we get it! Move on...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

After all these years, when McMahons music hits it still gets my attention. Wow.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bret Hart YOUR FIREEEED


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

another one of vince's nefarious plots, this shall be great


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I thought Vince "killed" his evil character?


HE IS THE DEVIL :evil: he will never die


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Boo's for the children reference.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That's great, considering most people in attendance are children.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Vince hates kids lol


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

This segment is going on seriously way to f'n long. I mean, are they _still_ freaking talking?! Jesus H Christ...


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Jack Swagger needs to have Vince's walk.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Bret heel turn in the works


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Mr. McMahon the character can never die. It's like saying you'll never jerk off again while you watch porn and then you do it the next night. Or saying you'll never eat fast food again and you do it the very next day.


thats the best analogy ive ever read on these forums


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Since they are in Texas....I would mark so hard if Stone Cold comes out and stuns Vince


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just tuned in

great timing, vince 

and...what else have i missed?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Vince: Do you believe that?
Bret: No
Vince: ... Yes you do.

God is Vince fucking classic ...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone think this promo seems weird.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

...I'm sorry..I dozed off..what did I miss


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

vinney is up 2 sumthing


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

and the point of that was.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. The way Vince said that sounded like a General Manager screwjob.

McMahon is awesome:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

another seed planted....


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Let's hear it for Vince McMahon!

Louder! hahaha


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao

"Lets hear it for Vince McMahon again..."


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gotta love Vince though!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL. I've missed him.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vince is the f*cking best!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Vince :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

vince's strut >> flair's strut


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Marking for a future screw moment for Brett as GM!! And guess what... yeah, thanks to Vince!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

lol at the Vince horns sign.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

That Vince Sign is definitely a plant


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That dragged on way too long. 
And Vince REALLY wants the crowd to start cheering more. 
I think that's why he has returned. 
Look at him! Haha. Jumping up and down. Haha.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow Ryder is really getting huge airtime today.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Die Zack Ryder die.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

edge you bastard


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

fuck uuuuu edgeeee


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

See, Orton really does he injured easily!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

SJFCPEEP said:


> and the point of that was.....


Vince is up to somthing its obvious


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

a door just owned randy orton


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What was Edge doing in Orton's dressing room?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Playing up the Orton injury again some more.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Out the 4way match


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo, Edge Knows It.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

haha, I'm sorry but I started laughing at that dude with the loud ass shoes running in out of nowhere.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dean Malenko appearance!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

That timing was prfect. Really Orton's injury is definitely a work.

And how convenient that guy was there


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I smell an HHH return in the tag match tonight.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

:lmao 

gotta love Edge!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Randy Orton just got taken out because Edge opened a door...

>_>


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

SJFCPEEP said:


> and the point of that was.....


PPV buyrates...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Breaking news!

Edge just took a sh*t in Randy's travel bag!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Edge didn't like the job Orton did to him.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Justin Bieber and Randy Orton job to doors.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> a door just owned randy orton


All together now....Door is going to kill you..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Dean Malenko appearance!


Was that him? I couldn't see his face.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm loving how ryder is getting air time ... he can be over as a comedic heel


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Goatlord said:


> Wow Ryder is really getting huge airtime today.


If it means more Alicia then bring it on! Woo! Woo! Woo!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Summerslam 2010:

Randy Orton vs The Door

BOOK IT!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> Edge just took a sh*t in Randy's travel bag!


:lmao that was probably his way of getting back at him but he didn't even know randy was standing there, he got lucky.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

OH WTF IS THIS SHIT.

If a door means Orton is out of the main event tonight, as well as Fatal 4 Way - then I'm gonna be super pissed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> Summerslam 2010:
> 
> Randy Orton vs The Door
> 
> BOOK IT!!!


That's pointless... Randy can't win...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> That timing was prfect. Really Orton's injury is definitely a work.
> 
> And how convenient that guy was there


Ok dude ... are you saying it was a work in the first place, like when it happened at OTL, or that he really did get hurt at OTL and they're playing it up now and he's not really injured anymore?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol no way was Vince ever going to let Bret get the last laugh.

Vince will clearly screw Bret out the General manager job somewhere down the line when Bret leaves.

Most probably in Canada too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Summerslam 2010:
> 
> Randy Orton vs The Door
> 
> BOOK IT!!!





Is a door RKOable? I think not!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Daniel Bryan in the Fatal 4 Way main event.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

orton out ...Batista in?


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Mr Kennedy just marked out for the doors brutal attack!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Goldust is obviously the hitman.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> That timing was prfect. Really Orton's injury is definitely a work.
> 
> And how convenient that guy was there


If anything the injury isn't as serious as they first thougt so they're playing it up. Not a work from the get-go.
However, it does appear that he's back to being almost 100% the RKO and now whacking his shoulder with a door...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> OH WTF IS THIS SHIT.
> 
> If a door means Orton is out of the main event tonight, as well as Fatal 4 Way - then I'm gonna be super pissed.


I just hope he stays in the match.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Is a door RKOable? I think not!


Nope, but you can still punt it!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> Daniel Bryan in the Fatal 4 Way main event.


I fucking hope not.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm loving how ryder is getting air time ... he can be over as a comedic heel


I guarantee that the guy who is after him will be Goldust.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This Raw has had quite a few LOL moments.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck yes!! here we go


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here comes the match we've all been looking forward to.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MIZ VS DANIELSON NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PLEASE GIVE BRYAN THEME MUSIC

Mr. Anderson is listening to The Doors now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

You're Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yes the time has finally came!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Time for the American Dragon to own some bitches.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now it comes the momento of truth!! Bryan is coming!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!! The awesome one!!!! lol at Cole!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

And Cole turns heel out of NOWHERE.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I will amrk so hard if the crowd starts chanting "You're gonna get your fucking head kick in"


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this just in! next ppv to be renamed " THREE WAY DANCE "
the ME will be Randy vs the ring mat vs the door - CRAZY!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yessir it's time for Daniel Bryan and if Cole doesn't shut the f*ck up I'll kick his ass myself


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

wdf is dat on danileson's tights


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did Ryder and Fox set Orton up? The only reason I ask this is because they were all in La Familia.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FFS, give Dragon a real theme already please? Final fucking Countdown please?!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Miz 'im awesome' tshirt looks so low budget


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No mic time for anyone before the match?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He still doesn't have his own theme?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

lol at one night contract 
for shame


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Keezers said:


> And Cole turns heel out of NOWHERE.


have you not been watching NXT?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I love Bryan's theme song

Also look he got a design on his trunks


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> wdf is dat on danileson's tights


wings for his crotch...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He whoop dat ass!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Apologize!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Keezers said:


> And Cole turns heel out of NOWHERE.




Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde Cole style.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol at Bryan's saying that he didn't have a job on NXT but here he is in a match.....
That new stuff on his trunks is just bad...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That was an awesome elbow to Miz!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol Cole saying he is not a wrestler. Then don't go bashing the guy if you can't back it up.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL Cole says he's not a wrestler in defense to why he got beat up.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Keezers said:


> And Cole turns heel out of NOWHERE.


Have you watch NXT before?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

WWE needs to take it slow with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, Miz is going to get his fucking head kicked in!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

go Miz, make it quick.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at "inexperience."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Cole's a tough guy now again.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Bryan makes Michael Cole tap soon!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

shit crowd


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao loving Cole


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lol at michael cole


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Lmao @ Cole


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Shivaki said:


> lol Cole saying he is not a wrestler. Then don't go bashing the guy if you can't back it up.


and his powerful slap..

and I love Cole calling some one a nerd


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Cole is doing a great job.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Cole is such a troll.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness freaking gracious!!!!!!
Why can't Cole just be heel. 
He is cracking me up right now.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lol at Cole's trash talking.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is awesome they should of promoted the match better tho


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cole is full on heel for this match


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cole BS talking as usual!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL @ cole bashing Vegans, xD


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole is going overboard, he needs to stfu for awhile....


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Michael Cole as a heel cracks me up. He has such a slapable fucking face though.

Let's go Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HE GOT HIM


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ref fucking fail


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cole is making me LOL_


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

DANIEL FUCKIN BRYAN


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's right Dragon! Now kick Michael Cole's fucking ass.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

holy shit.. look at coles face


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Cole pissed.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Jesus, Cole is bringing it hard tonight. And Danielson with a victory!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Ref botch.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

That was a bit too quick


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Winner winner chicken dinner!

Bryan wins!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What was that on Bryan's right arm?????


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

This is going to be such an epic feud.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Cole's face


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

They're building a great storyline with Miz/Bryan & Bryan/Cole.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miz was lucky he didn't get his fucking head kicked in. Oh but look, he's being made to look weak again.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan FTMFW!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Bryan!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see Michael Cole's reaction in 15 avatars.

LOL.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess Bret will 'sign' Bryans too....
I can't believe Miz lost.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

COLE OWNED


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG LOL!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol " Greatest Upsets "


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THREW HIS ASS RIGHT INTO COLE!!!!

That will make the coolest .gif.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

OMFG LMFAO!!!! AM MARKING LMAO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Mark out! Danielson throwing Miz at Cole!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe they can give the guy his own music. Good way to continue the momentum.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

daniel bryan owns


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao And the IWC rejoices. Fantastic.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So maybe Daniels does have a future.. DD


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao

The NXT theme really needs to go though.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

EPIC, Boht being OWNED!!! This is just PERFECT! Cole again screwed!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*OWNAGE!!!!!*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Mark Out!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

That was awesome lmao.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

One tends to move when an object of large substance is projected into their general direction.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Good stuff. Good stuff.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Danielson is incredible...there is noone in WWE or TNA even remotely on his level as far as mark out moments go. He gets a friggin 3 minutes match and makes it awesome (stiff action, facials, REAL genuine storytelling) and then he owns Miz and Cole. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Gotta give Cole a lot of credit for taking all these bumps.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

So why is MIZ the heel? loved hearing miz say hes getting future endeavored, wonder what his screen names are?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Assault with a deadly Mizz...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was awesome


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Dammit that was great, but was way too short! Throwing Enemy no 1 into Enemy no 2 though, made my night!


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

So good! I hope this is the beginning of a long miz v. danielson program.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I surprised myself at how much I marked at that. Wow. Danielson is the best thing in wrestling right now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Maybe they can give the guy his own music. Good way to continue the momentum.


And not just some generic rock theme either. Something that right when the music hits, you know it's The American Dragon himself.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjapples said:


> That was a bit too quick


Yeah, it wasn't even 4 minutes



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> This is going to be such an epic feud.


Even though i hate Bryans, atleast it will have an actual good story to it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

And yet another new mid-level guy has surpassed John Morrison. What a career tag-team midcarder.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, this is pretty fitting for Danielson, who finally gets some payback.

Btw, did anyone else noticed that Bryan and Miz were being pretty stiff in the ring.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Skinny bullied kids all over the world are marking the fuck out.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate referees that delay shock three count victories by checking the shoulders like a damn pedant.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

all danielson has to do is a couple of stiff hits and a epic submission and he is over its crazy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Goatlord said:


> (stiff action, facials, REAL genuine storytelling)




Dude, if I didn't know the context of your post, I would say this is very un-PG.


----------



## thorstone (Jan 23, 2010)

Danielson v Miz was the best Raw moment since Vince decided to bring back the nWo-- I laughed out loud. Well played.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> Dammit that was great, but was way too short! Throwing Enemy no 1 into Enemy no 2 though, made my night!


That was good i must admit.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

The ref took too long to count to make it seem a shocking win.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Even though i hate Bryans, atleast it will have an actual good story to it.


Not really a fan of his either, but do like a good storyline.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

alright i'm gonna say it, miz was really excellent in that match. i don't know if it was because he was being stiff but he was very crisp


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dude, if I didn't know the context of your post, I would say this is very un-PG.


LOLOL...you're a bit too focused


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

COLE'S BEYOND PISSED


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Cole deserves to be inducted into the HOF for this now, NO FUCKING DOUBT.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

God i hope that Piece a shit sports "entertainment" show stays the hell of Raw from now on, needs more RKO.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Assaulted. ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Micheal Cole once again feels violated.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao cole is awesome


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Shut up Cole!! Get out!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

People are getting a bit carried away on here lol wasnt as good as nxt the last 2 weeks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Botch on the top rope.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I hope Lawler beats the hell out of Cole too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who that chick??


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I wonder how confused everyone who doesn't watch NXT is at Cole's commentary during that match ...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That girl is fucking gorgeous...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

i wonder if these guys were ever stink faced while training.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

perfect example of how you dont need 30 min matches if you have crisp moves, fast pace, and a story...see that writers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Who the FUCK are they???


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> I wonder how confused everyone who doesn't watch NXT is at Cole's commentary during that match ...


Very.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL guy in crowd- speak english....

woow


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Uso's! The girl has a mic! Cool!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what..is crime time in the ring


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

No need to yell son...you've got a microphone.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm guessing another bunch steroetypical black wresters?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

That's great, they got more of a reaction than half the RAW roster!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The Striker said:


> That girl is fucking gorgeous...


Agree


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Who that chick??




Jimmy Snuka's daughter.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok that is in no way, shape, or form what I expected these guys to sound like ... like AT ALL.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Cryme Tyme 2.0


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

im liking these guys


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Panther said:


> I'm guessing another bunch steroetypical black wresters?


uh no:gun:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the uso's rikishi's kids

And jimmy snuka's daughter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Panther said:


> I'm guessing another bunch steroetypical black wresters?


they are rikishi's sons


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

uso and briscoe promos together would be epic


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ninja Rush said:


> Very.


They are missing out, NXT is quality.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LET THE GIRL TALK


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ninja Rush said:


> God i hope that Piece a shit sports "entertainment" show stays the hell of Raw from now on, needs more RKO.


LMAO what are you smoking? RAW is the most "entertainment" based show in WWE's stable. NXT has been the best the running for a few weeks now, and I'm so sorry that you aren't able to see or just refuse to see how good Danielson is.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought Cryme Tyme broke up?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can see a lot of familial resemblance in that one guy.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

CRYME TYME IS BACK BITCHES! maybe this time theyll get the tag titles, and live up to the original.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> what..is crime time in the ring


Yeah but like 20 years younger, haha


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Doesn't this sound like a Rikishi promo?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Blacks + samoan?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHA "We in yo' colleges ... gettin yo' scholarship money ... at law firms." What the hell. At least they're new ... I'm pretty interested in this, actually ...


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

LOL Cryme Tyme V2


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty good debut promo.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Gangsta Samoans


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Take her mic away!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha they are already getting more heat than some of the established stars. Looks like Bret Hart is doing some good for the show.

Urgh hate Serona's voice though. Give the mic back to the Uso's please.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

More brothers than a 10 minute Hogan skit...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is snuka's daugther for those wondering


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone think these guys are facially quite like the Rock? I can see their Dad in them too but I really see the Rock in their features (I am aware of the links btw, just making an observation).


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

major heel heat
Tamia has no mic skills though


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Doesn't this sound like a Rikishi promo?




I did it... for our careers.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sadly they gotten more heat than Drew McIntyre, already..


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd mark out for a Deuce/Sim Snuka appearance now.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh god she has a voice like vickie the crowd won't like her


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

4+ minutes, they're already more over than Drew freaking McIntyre.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Are all the 2nd/3rd generation stars going to be heels?


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh god superfly's girl is painful.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tamina has only been in the business for about 8 months!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ghetto sumoans


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I give it a couple more minutes till they say

"Hart Dynasty we coming for you .....!!"


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

The tag-team division is going to pick up with the Uso Bros in WWE now.

If you haven't seen any of their matches from FCW then I suggest you check some out. They are very exciting.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

they're doing it for the rock


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hart Dynasty vs uso's and serona snuka


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh she's got a nice face but she needs to stop talking. It hurts...Hart's!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Samoan Nation of Domination.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ph3n0m said:


> Anyone think these guys are facially quite like the Rock? I can see their Dad in them too but I really see the Rock in their features (I am aware of the links btw, just making an observation).


Guy in the orange looks a lot like Umaga in my opinion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Sadly they gotten more heat than Drew McIntyre, already..


Lol & he's a future world champion


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Now I know why Cryme Tyme was disbanded.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

owned!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a clothesline!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

DAMMMN that chick strong as hell


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DAMN, these newbies got my interest.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> major heel heat
> Tamia has no mic skills though


Just like her father.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet clothesline.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

For their first promo that was pretty impressive


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

NICE Samoan Drop!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I loved these guys in FCW. I'm loving 'em even more on RAW. Awesome.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Zack Ryder getting massive TV time

Debuters actually getting to cut a promo and expl.....ah hold that thought im marking out for the fucking Uso's dominating HD


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow. Fucking awesome segment right here. Great brawl from both teams.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm marking for Natalya actually going against aother Diva! I like Tamina already!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahaha, they may get that 3-way splash down 20 or 30 times from now.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

their theme song sounds familar...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Usos Kind of remind me of the 3-minute warning.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

So will Nattie get to wrestle now?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Most generic theme ever, lolz.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

impressed already


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What's with the theme? They should of kept Bad Man Theme


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The guy on the left corner did not jump... He fell out of the corner... LOL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

they mention rikishi!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man this feud gonna be epic


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

impressive display, but they should never touch a mic again


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love a good Tag-Team feud!!!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahh, legitimate situations with people someone has heard of, as the announcers said, its rikishis twin sons. and sisterfly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful downshirt shot of Natalya.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

These guys seem like they're gonna be pretty awesome.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

They have a sense of fashion but no sense of synchronization.

They're Rikishi's twin sons? I guess genetics looked upon them with favor.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, now WWEs Tag Team Division finally looks legit again. What a great episode so far.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I love this new team!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Guy in the orange looks a lot like Umaga in my opinion.


Oh, so all Samoans look alike, huh?!?! Jk lol

But really, I like how the Usos are getting heat already ... now let's see what they can do in the ring. Like I said earlier, I'm intrigued to see how this develops.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

That was pretty kickass.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I don't see what people find attractive about that chick @[email protected] I guess she is decent


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

PLEASE LET IT BE CHRISTIAN AS THE PARTNER!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so pretty much screwed up the 3way splash both times on live tv?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep I can see it.

John Cena and Ashton Kutcher vs Sheamus and Edge


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> I give it a couple more minutes till they say
> 
> "Hart Dynasty we coming for you .....!!"


Hopefully they don't Booker T that.

Context.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mark Henry as Cena's partner? 

Long shot: Triple H.


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

i dont get why they dont use rikishi's old 'bad man' theme they do in fcw


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

Tamina got some air!!! Daniel Bryan hit Cole with Miz...lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SJFCPEEP said:


> For their first promo that was pretty impressive


They've gotten my attention! I'm well interested!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wish Umaga was here to his nephews debut in WWE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I simply marked because it's two real tag teams having a feud. 
And those were some great moves that happened. 
I just wish the two didn't have to talk like that. 
I can't stand stereotypes and there was already Cryme Tyme. 

Is HHH already returning? 
So is Orton really hurt and they're taking him out and replacing him with HHH, maybe?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

No more Orton tonight? </3

DISLIKE.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The Samoan girl will job to Eve in a few months, I can guarantee it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

ryanm1058123 said:


> impressive display, but they should never touch a mic again


so says you 
they got the best reaction of the night


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Its a PERFECT set-up...

The Hart Dynasy vs Usos vs MNM vs Santino, Kozlov & Eve
Winners Take All: Tag Team & Divas Championships...I'd mark


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH as Cena's partner?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Oh, so all Samoans look alike, huh?!?! Jk lol
> 
> But really, I like how the Usos are getting heat already ... now let's see what they can do in the ring. Like I said earlier, I'm intrigued to see how this develops.


Well Rikishi and Umaga were related.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm enjoying this Raw man. Bourne getting time, Daniel Bryan going over, Cole turning heel and getting his ass kicked again, Uso's with a impressive debut, mid card champion going over a maineventer. Hopefully this continues in the weeks to come.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If it's not Cena and Kutcher it's gonna be the mark out moment of the year

Cena and Kidman reunited


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Wish Umaga was here to his nephews debut in WWE.


 i know, dude is up there watching raw with eddie.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Thoses .....s were awesome


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Gonna love this feud!! Already kicking as%$&s two weeks in a row!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i love how they had to mention they're Samoan like 3 times :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> PLEASE LET IT BE CHRISTIAN AS THE PARTNER!


LOL as big a christian fan i am that would make no sense


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

sick raw so far! danielson v. miz and the usos have me stoked.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm telling you, uso's are talented like hell AND they can work the mic.

wwe's tag scene is coming back


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> No more Orton tonight? </3
> 
> DISLIKE.


Me too


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this raw has been pretty well paced, maybe a segment or 2 ran a lil long, but everything is getting enough time , building stories, and theyre going from segment to segment instead of everytime something ends we have talking about nothing we care about. well done tonight


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> I think that trio has a bright future ahead of them. Will be fun to watch them. We shall see.





> *When did Milli Vanilli join WWE?*





> I like the Michael Cole angle. He is finally showing some personality. Good stuff.


http://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR

Hilarious.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I stand by what I called as soon as Edge slammed the door on Orton - HHH return tonight for the tag match and the Fatal 4 Way match.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

That promo wasn't stereotypical since their Samoan as they mentioned. They are not acting like stereotypes of Samoan's. IDK


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aww yeah! this is exactly what the tag division needs.

p.s. Uso's ripped it up on the mic They in your schools taking your scholerships bitchs.
Hopefully Tamina can wrestle cause she can't talk for shit.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cena's partner will be.....

Just my guess.....








Triple H


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The Samoan Mean Street Posse wasn't half bad, but that girl was horrid on the mic.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

How in the hell did that mess up the 3way splash? Oh well, they still looked impressive as always. I'm glad people were giving them heat, they really deserve it. I hope they make this fued absolutely grand, like it should be, and not f it up.

I actually think that Tamina is better on the mic than nearly all the other divas. Certainly better than Serena, Maryse, Eve, LaCool


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Darren Young is the mystery partner, they reveal that his dad slept with another woman.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

JERICHO FACE TURN!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I get to go to Money in the Bank!
I haven't been to a ppv since Backlash 2002, 
I think it was when Austin did push ups, while facing Taker. Haha.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashton Kutcher's movie looks so awful.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here comes Ms. Fox woo woo woo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> this raw has been pretty well paced, maybe a segment or 2 ran a lil long, but everything is getting enough time , building stories, and theyre going from segment to segment instead of everytime something ends we have talking about nothing we care about. well done tonight


Pretty much how i feel about this, I wasn't expecting much tonight but its turning out to be a solid Raw.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Why does Cena have to have a partner? I doubt HHH is returning tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! I'm a Tamina fan already!
So who's the hit man?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Radio! WWWYKI!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> That promo wasn't stereotypical since their Samoan as they mentioned. They are not acting like stereotypes of Samoan's. IDK


If they were fulfilling samaon stereotypes, they'd look like they're dad. sad but true stereotypes


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Well Rikishi and Umaga were related.


actually arent all the samoans that wrestled in wwe/f related except for meng and barbarian


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ryder, wtf?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm a huge Zack Ryder mark

Woo Woo Woo You Know It


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Darren Young is the mystery partner, they reveal that his dad slept with another woman.


What?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I like how Danielson and the Uso's have been the best part of this whole show and Zack Ryder has gotten more time on television tonight than anybody else. Oh yeah and Santino even won a match tonight LOL.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ryder got no reaction. Sad.


----------



## Caulmet4539 (Jun 23, 2009)

dragon and uso's were back to back good segments...just needed to keep Tamina off the mic to be great


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL at Cole saying that Ryder shouldn't have trashed talked Kutcher... Isn't that what Cole is doing to Daniel Bryan? So many flaws to the commentary...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

long island iz???


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I mark for Woo woo woo


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

The great Khali


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Would have preferred King.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

damnit for a sec i was hoping for zeke to return


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God what the hell happened to him going back to india?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> That promo wasn't stereotypical since their Samoan as they mentioned. They are not acting like stereotypes of Samoan's. IDK


This is Wrestling Forum. Where all hip hop depictions are stereotypical, but a million guys with long hair coming out to rock music isn't.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Worst RAW in a while_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Khali's more 'hip' than some black people.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Khali'd, i miss the Khali tux already.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Great Khali: here to roowen your 10/10 Rawzzz.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

and raw was just going great:no:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That is for trash talking... You got Great Khali!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Something about Great Khalis theme music is great. I don't know what it is.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Worst RAW in a while_


sure buddy.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mark for Goldust!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They just had to bring down the show again with this crap.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It would've been better had it been Lawler.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is stupid. But always good to see Goldust.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I love Zack Ryder so much


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn...was hoping for Goldie


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Raw needs Goldust promos.

You'll never forget the name... GOLDUST.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Hornswaggle!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I call Swaggle..theres to many oddballs in the ring


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Goldust, hell yes.

Oh yeah, die Zack Ryder die already.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

Call me a loser but I totaly marked for McMahon. Hahaha.

Also, Daniel Bryan FTW!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Well Rikishi and Umaga were related.


I was kidding, dude. I'm well aware of the relation.

In other news, for someone who's taking time off to be with his family in India, the Great Khali has been making quite a few appearances on WWE TV. Also, Ashton really needs to stop fucking with us ... I started to have a mark out moment for Golddust.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Keezers said:


> The Samoan girl will job to Eve in a few months, I can guarantee it.


I don't think so!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I totally seen that coming.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy facepalm.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just like the Diamond Cutter... you never saw it coming!

>.<


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fame-asser!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alica nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how could you?


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

That was terrible.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh snap...he was out Foxxed...yeah I said it


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yep. Ashton had sex with Alicia.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No reaction at all.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Most silent crowd ever.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So did Ryder get PUNK'd?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rick Martel got hit by his girlfriend


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia > Zack


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Alicia on the mic. Man she's such a good talent, I need more of her.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Go Alicia! So was this a face turn or what?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

fox!? really, all the guys they could give tv time to well there goes the perfect 10 for tonights raw


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Who saw that coming-_-


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, that was really lame.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Ass shots, good stuff. 

now what we've learned from this is Chavo has found a replacement in jobbing to Hornswoggle.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Most silent crowd ever.


You blame them for that crap?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ashton Kutcher should have been replaced with Mila Kunis.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

and people who said ryder didn't get a reaction ... yes he did

stop


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

..... Well that was pointless.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Why is Cole talking about posting on Twitter? Didn't he just make fun of Internet geeks and such about 20 minutes ago?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

First "Fella" of the evening.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

First FELLA OF THE NIGHT


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I kinda wish tna was still on monday so i could switch channels. raw has gotten that bad.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> You blame them for that crap?


Not at all. I was condemning the writers (and the very bland Kutcher) for boring a paying audience.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Khali took the shortest "soul searhing" break ever in his home country of India. I think everyone wishes they could they could "soul search" that quickly lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess Jillian is Zack#s new gal.
WTF is the point of bringing out Goldie and Khali out of nowhere and doing nothing? Tell me they at least had a mtch on Superstars.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

(Canadian delay comment) Haha, I find Mr.MacMahon likable and funny.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Who's Noah, fella?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ashton Kutcher should have been replaced with Mila Kunis.


Yeah, you've said that about 15 times.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the first RAW in a damn long time I've stayed with throughout the end


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SatanX said:


> Alicia > Zack


I agree.



nocturnalg said:


> Alicia on the mic. Man she's such a good talent, I need more of her.


Yep! She's got tons of potential!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

God I love Sheamus's accent lol.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

yer my favorite poster ever



Boss P said:


> This is Wrestling Forum. Where all hip hop depictions are stereotypical, but a million guys with long hair coming out to rock music isn't.


----------



## Caulmet4539 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ashton Kutcher is the new M. Night


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

llamadux said:


> I kinda wish tna was still on monday so i could switch channels. raw has gotten that bad.


...It's one freakin segment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

marked hard for Danielson's win


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Sheamus is looking less orange than usual today.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stfu TehJerichoFan


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> You blame them for that crap?


this is what happens when kids and new fans are the target for wwe.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If we don't get a Triple H return, I have a bad feeling Cena may team with Henry tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

llamadux said:


> I kinda wish tna was still on monday so i could switch channels. raw has gotten that bad.


:lmao I love how ppl like you, generalize the show on one segment. Raw has been solid, you can switch off if you like, its not like you are force to watch it.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Sheam DA GAWD has spoken


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This Raw needs more Sheamus



Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao I love how ppl like you, generalize the show on one segment. Raw has been solid, you can switch off if you like, its not like you are force to watch it.



^^ how do you know he didn't hate the whole show?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Christian, Christian, Christian!

...AT LAST, YOU'RE ON YOUR OWWWWWWWN >>


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, it's obviously Mr. Helmsly is coming back tonight.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Triple H will be the partner, since he was feuding with Sheamus last.

Still pissed about Randy not being involved anymore. ¬_¬ Hopefully he appears at the end somehow.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

llamadux said:


> I kinda wish tna was still on monday so i could switch channels. raw has gotten that bad.


There's always one...


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ashton's role on raw sucks tonight. What a waste, that horse face Alicia fox.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I will mark if the game returns. I'd like to see HHH again at F4W so take Orton out please.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

One bad segment and suddenly this is the worst RAW ever.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

God he better use the KoK Return version. the bad ass one.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Time to play The Game???


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

JYD!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

will94 said:


> Why is Cole talking about posting on Twitter? Didn't he just make fun of Internet geeks and such about 20 minutes ago?


Exactly my thoughts also. Plus it is funny that he said that "this is why Ryder shouldn't have trash talked Kutcher on twitter" when he is still doing the same thing on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

JYD JYD JYD...mark out moment for me


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryder got outFoxed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RIP Junkyard Dog.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JYD...was greatness


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Junkyard Dog makes me smile.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

When was the last time we got "This Week in WWE history"?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Well, it's obviously Mr. Helmsly is coming back tonight.


Which will make 3 little kid mark outs for me for the night. I don't think I can handle the excitement.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

hmniphoto said:


> yer my favorite poster ever


To be fair to them, wrestling is a very white sport


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. 
My dad said he loved some Junk Yard Dog.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

If Triple H returns, I will facepalm. Tired of him.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

HEY! ITS RAMPAGE! his gimmick inspired by good ole JYD!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

RIP JYD 

WWE makes the best vignette ever.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I pity Raw without Mr T fool!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The current crowd don't even know who JYD is. They probably were watching the vid like "take this shit off the titantron and put Cena on".


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn I thought Liam Neeson would be hosting too...that would have been worth it.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Cole vs. Byran

Book it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Marking for HHH


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Rampage as guest host is going to be fantastic


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me or should Edge, now a heel, not have pyro anymore?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Sting will be the mystery partner.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I missed when Edge used to come with Lita. God, was she hot.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

lol Cole" You make the matches, you make the choices" *Edge's Music* "You think you know me!"


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> The current crowd don't even know who JYD is. They probably were watching the vid like "take this shit off the titantron and put Cena on".


Which makes me kinda sad. I was smiling the entire segment just then; JYD was great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it the time to play the game?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone explained exactly how Edge got inside Randy's dressing room?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

is hhh coming back? shit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

will94 said:


> If we don't get a Triple H return, I have a bad feeling Cena may team with Henry tonight.


and hopefully turn against cena if it is henry.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still loling at Vince from before. This raw has been good imo.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Is it just me or should Edge, now a heel, not have pyro anymore?


i think even wwe considers him a tweener. besides it wouldnt be the same without it


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

So next week they're having the A-Team but no Liam Neeson? Lame. Or did Cole just not have enough time to list him?


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

Headliner said:


> The current crowd don't even know who JYD is. They probably were watching the vid like "take this shit off the titantron and put Cena on".


thats why they're showing it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Did Sheamus ever use his rematch clause after losing the belt? lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If Triple H comes out somebody should hit Cole.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

it might be bryan danielson as his partner a 1 day contract for a new wrestler


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> Has anyone explained exactly how Edge got inside Randy's dressing room?


Well when a man and another man love each other very much...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


>





I marked.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


>


That is too awesome!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


>


LOLed


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed when Edge used to come with Lita. God, was she hot.


She was hotter with the Hardyz, when her thong used to peek out over her pants.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

scream kiddies scream!


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

This would be a good match if it wasn't for sheamus in the ring.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple H?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> Has anyone explained exactly how Edge got inside Randy's dressing room?


It was in the WWE locker room.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

alejbr4 said:


> i think even wwe considers him a tweener. besides it wouldnt be the same without it


True ... It's probably just sour grapes on my part because WWE nixed Batista's machine gun pyro (best ever) as soon as he turned heel.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Evan Bourne, told you no HHH.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What the fuck Evan Bourne? fpalm

I wanted the haitch


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh snap, Evan Bourne?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Really? Really?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Evan Bourne!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is this some sort of push for Bourne???


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

NO TRIPS! NO RKO! FUCKIN FAIL RAW!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nice! Bourne.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

evan bourne in the main event?!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Evan Bourne? Interesting.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

uh....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Evan Bourne to win MITB!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Cena making Evan Bourne a big deal. Such a letdown.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow. I like it. Go Bourne, defy the odds!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So much for the predictable HHH return eh?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Evan Bourne in the main event? FUCK YES!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg really? what a push for him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

evan bourne in main event wow


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sorry..what?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya'll were so off with the Triple H prediction.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Evan Bourne, Wow.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Evan Bourne getting a huge win with Cena? Let's go!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well at least it's not Mark Henry.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, at least it's not Triple H.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lmao Bourne


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Obvious.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy Shit Evan Bourne's a Main Eventer!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Fuck Evan Bourne and the 6 people here who actually like him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Evan Bourne is getting put over big time here.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fail with Evan being his partner


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is this the biggest moment of Bourne's WWE career?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No Hunter. Good...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

oh god @ Copley on Raw.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Evan Bourne? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


>


ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Bourne Resurrected...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Don't push this wannabe Kidman. Jesus Christ


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MATT SYDAL IN THE MAIN EVENT FTW!!!


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Whoa, Evan Bourne main eventing. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

What an unpredictable and awesome episode of RAW! Evan Bourne, Usos, Ryder, Danielson all getting plenty of time tonight!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, Evan Bourne!!!!!!!!


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

EB IN THE MAIN EVENT?!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

THAT was suprising....

Good for Evan, in the ME and tagging with Cena but... is he really ME-worthy? Or even a threat of any kind to Edge or Sheamus?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Imagine they put bourne in the F4W, I would mark out.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't really like these in-your-face swerve pushes. What happened to climbing the ranks?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This must be awesome for him, hopefully this is great thing to come for him.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WTF... Ok, let's see what Bourne can do... probably fly and crash, hehe (No ofense, he is good and I like him)


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I love Evan, but WHAT? fpalm

Randy better show up at the end now...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Was not expecting Air Bourne, nice surprise.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bourne to pin Edge plz.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shooting Star Press on Edge for the win plz plz plz!!!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This was built really well.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Evan Braun.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

breaksilence said:


> I don't really like these in-your-face swerve pushes. What happened to climbing the ranks?


It's one match where he'll take the pin.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Evan Bourne ruined the main-event for me. 

RAW was good tonight but I can't stand Evan Bourne.

Band of Brothers is on Spike, fuck Evan Bourne.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

breaksilence said:


> I don't really like these in-your-face swerve pushes. What happened to climbing the ranks?


That all shattered when Orton was injured (He really is hurt which is why he isn't working house shows or tv matches. Spot here and there doesn't mean shit.)

Now WWE realizes they need to start pushing more and more people.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

im split one side theres so many big ways they could have went, but in the other hand its fresh , uses a young guy, and pushes his character farther something we all really want. have to give it a thumbs up any other answer would be hypocritical


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ Styles main eventing Raw~!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW wwe is going full steam in trying to put younger stars over.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Muta said:


> Fuck Evan Bourne and the 6 people here who actually like him.


:lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

It's funny how all the people complaining about Bourne being in the main event are the same people complaing about wwe not pushing stars. At least he's actuallygetting exposure in the main event unlike Swagger and Sheamus who were pushed to the mainevent. Wasn't there a whole lot of Bourne marks a week ago in that "who's the best highflyee thread"?


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG!!! Great choice Cena, uh, bookers.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> oh god @ Copley on Raw.


Not a fan of Sharlto?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao Repped.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually makes sense.

Remember Bourne's match with Sheamus before the Rumble? Where he actually dominated Sheamus for the first two mins and even hit Air Bourne but Sheamus ended up winning?

Hell, he even looked good against Edge earlier. Again, went to hit Air Bourne, failed this time.

But good to see new talent main-eventing Raw. Since the draft, that's both DiBiase and Bourne featured in big tag team matches to main-event Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

aurochs said:


> What an unpredictable and awesome episode of RAW! Evan Bourne, Usos, Ryder, Danielson all getting plenty of time tonight!


I actually loved all of it!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WWE is copying TNA here.

Next week they're gonna ask the door why he turned on Orton.

"Why door why?"


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

evan better not take the pin


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I actually loved all of it!


Me too...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> But good to see new talent main-eventing Raw. Since the draft, that's both DiBiase and Bourne featured in big tag team matches to main-event Raw.


But they have to keep it goin' tho.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> Not a fan of Sharlto?


No I'm a fucking massive fan >_<. It was a good 'oh god'. As long as there's a district 9 reference I'll be happy.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> AJ Styles main eventing Raw~!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Evan Bourne is actually a tremendous wrestler when not jobbing and getting the chance to prove himself. Hell, he carried Henry to a series of good matches.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Go! Bourne Go!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well even if Bourne gets pinned in this match, its a huge step up from where he has been. I am absolutely loving this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bourne in a main event? Huge push.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

back from commercial and cena and bourne still wailing on Edge and Sheamus

Thats a first


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

borne has now spent more time in the ring with sheamus then in any of his previous 4 attempts


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Swag said:


> It's funny how all the people complaining about Bourne being in the main event are the same people complaing about wwe not pushing stars. At least he's actuallygetting exposure in the main event unlike Swagger and Sheamus who were pushed to the mainevent. Wasn't there a whole lot of Bourne marks a week ago in that "who's the best highflyee thread"?


There's just no pleasing some people... :lmao at the guy saying fuck Bourne and his 6 fans. Well fine I'll be number one.
I was actually expecting HHH but I marked harder for it being Bourne. He's great, different, entertaining, high energy...I love this.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

6 + me like Matt Sydal.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Muta said:


> Fuck Evan Bourne and the 6 people here who actually like him.


It's just a one-off thing to give this guy some form of relevance and credibility, The Hurricane in 2002-2003 was a prime example of this. I'd say I'm one of the 6 people who do like him though.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> WWE is copying TNA here.
> 
> Next week they're gonna ask the door why he turned on Orton.
> 
> "Why door why?"


If they were to book like TNA they would have had a match between Batista and Duct Tape


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

sign guy is there, awesome.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

HAWKS WIN! and a good raw, what a monday!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Goatlord said:


> Evan Bourne is actually a tremendous wrestler when not jobbing and getting the chance to prove himself. Hell, he carried Henry to a series of good matches.


Yep, he's quality but so underrated. He's a great seller too.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I still can't believe they're pushing Bourne, he hasn't be used this well since he was teaming with Mysterio on Raw while he was still a member of the ECW roster.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sheamus looks HUGE compared to Bourne.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> borne has now spent more time in the ring with sheamus then in any of his previous 4 attempts


I lol'd. 

He is easily the most talented person in the match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Two veterans and two young stars working great with each other, i love it.


----------



## Caulmet4539 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can Sheamus bruise?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Rubber Neck!


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

This would be a good match if it wasn't for sheamus in the ring.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

jjapples said:


> There's just no pleasing some people... :lmao at the guy saying fuck Bourne and his 6 fans. Well fine I'll be number one.
> I was actually expecting HHH but I marked harder for it being Bourne. He's great, different, entertaining, high energy...I love this.



At least is making ME look really different and entertaining. I also marked for HHH but really liking it right now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

damn bourne is so f*cking good at selling moves


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KaylaLynn said:


> sign guy is there, awesome.


I met sign guy at the last two Mania Axxesses, got a photo with him, he's cool! I also witnessed him purchasing a hot dog at WM26 before the show started lol.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Best seller in the WWE since HBK.


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

This shit is terrible. Good show overall though.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Bourne is main eventing RAW and Bryan Danielson is beating up Cole. This RAW is brought to you by the Internet.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Portugoose said:


> Best seller in the WWE since HBK.


There's a thin line between a good sell and overdoing it. HBK tends to fall on the latter.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Plz let Bourne pin Edge, plz!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evan will probably hit a 450 splash on Edge or Sheamus.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

SIGN GUY!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Best RAW in weeks, maybe months!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess Bourne is better than the other options (*Morrison*, Truth, Henry, Primo). For the record I think Bourne is an amazing seller, he'll allow anyone to look devastating.

Seriously with Orton, HHH hurt and Batista/Rey on their way out...they have to push people.


----------



## Caulmet4539 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can Bourne hit Edge with the hot tag to Cena?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

crowd is shithot


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Attack of the Super-Shoulder!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

5 MOVES OF DOOM!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

5 Moves of Doom!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Question to people on the board. How does one match constitute a push?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole: It's almost as if Cena is feeding off the energy of his partner tonight!
SSP hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

6 MOVES OF DOOM NOW


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahhaa


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

:lmao so much for Bourne taking the pin. He fucking pinned Sheamus!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish to the match. Crowd goes crazy!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Holy shit. Never thought I'd see this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

huge rub for bourne


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Five move shuffle to shooting star. Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome match


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on FELLA


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Imagine how far Shemus could throw Bourne with his crucifix power bomb?

Wow, over already?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Holy shit, Bourne goes over Sheamus.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MATT SYDAL PINS SHEAMUS FTW


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

BEST RAW FOR THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

Sheamus just got buried. Edge looked too stupid missing that spear. Now Cena is holding Borne up like he is a little leaguer.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

MARK OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Weak ending to raw


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Evan Bourne to be the new Mysterio?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

and bourne gets the pin


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, that was pretty good in fact


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yeah. I think people are starting to catch on to Cena's repetitive nature.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm pretty sure Bourne was only put in there so that Sheamus could get SSP'd ... either way, it was actually a pretty good match. Very good Raw, as a whole, tonight


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bourne gets the pin AND the finishing theme? Wow... I'm actually surprises by Raw tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ronald Regan said:


> Sheamus just got buried. Edge looked too stupid missing that spear. Now Cena is holding Borne up like he is a little leaguer.


He's in the main-event at Fatal 4 Way.. far from buried.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

The crowd was electric for this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw that was precious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If you guys didn't see that end coming, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

It makes me happy they are psuhing young talent, but I really don't find Bourne enjoyable to watch


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

bw281 said:


> Weak ending to raw


I hate you :no:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wanted Edge to take the pin though....


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Cena's Mini-Me...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, who saw RAW ending tonight with EVAN BOURNE's music closing the show!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ronald Regan said:


> Sheamus just got *buried.* Edge *looked too stupid* missing that spear. Now *Cena* is holding Borne up like he is a little leaguer.


Yep typical IWC complaining their ass off again


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh cena, why are your pants saggin? :sad


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You can easily book Sydal (Bourne) as the new Rey Mysterio. And he'll definitely get over big.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, you've all been bitching for new wrestlers in the main events. You got your wish!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually thought Cena was gonna AA Bourne when he picked him up lol


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Cena is acting like Bourne is a little kid lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena must be jealous of that kind of a pop Bourne is getting since most of his are mixed. I'm glad about Cena putting Bourne over here as his partner.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

gotta give cena credit, he let bourne get the glory in this and even had him hold the title.

kudos


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I just hope they don't just have Sheamus kill Bourne next week and render this meaningless.


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

Vote to see Danielson on the next Raw. Now that is a viewers choice.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

With the exception of the stupid Ashton Kutcher/Zack Ryder bullshit, this was a *GREAT* Raw!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Regan saying Sheamus got buried. 

Good way to get Bourne over for the time being. Although I don't understand the reason behind the sudden push.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The only flaw to that whole thing was Edge looking like an idiot by running into an open post since Cena wasn't totally in that corner, that was an awesome finish though. Bourne pins Sheamus and the show ends with Bournes music. Awesome!

Overall, good RAW this week.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Aw, that was a surprising ending to Raw. Refreshing anyway!

Congrats to Evan.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Evan Bourne to be the new Mysterio?


Plz plz plz!


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

So does WWE now consider Evan Bourne a star?.... ....


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> He's in the main-event at Fatal 4 Way.. far from buried.


Where he will be buried further!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Bourne is officially getting pushed. Cena not even getting the hot tag win and giving Bourne the glory deserves respect.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ashton kinda sucked as guest host.. I think WWE should get rid of the GM and give back power to the host.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know if it's the sangria but RAW was fuckin awesome


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome ending. Also Cena's AA at the end was pretty sick with that added twist.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> With the exception of the stupid Ashton Kutcher/Zack Ryder bullshit, this was a *GREAT* Raw!!!


I agree 100%, what an incredible show. Nothing predictable, great TV matches and awesome storyline progressions, plus half the roster actually looked today like they were big dogs in the company today.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

breaksilence said:


> So does WWE now consider Evan Bourne a star?.... ....


Eh you never know. Santino mainevented Raw with Cena at one point. So did Mr.Kennedy, Kofi Kingston and several others. It's all about consistent pushes, a one night shove may end up being nothing in the long run.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Good way to get Bourne over for the time being. Although I don't understand the reason behind the sudden push.


They finally realised that Bourne is gifted?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Incredible SSP. It was almost in slow motion.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> So does WWE now consider Evan Bourne a star?.... ....


who knows, maybe they were testing to see the crowd reaction and unless it was just a great crowd, everyone stood up


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Raw tonight, every division has some relevance to it and hopefully they keep this momentum going. I don't get why ppl were bashing the taped ashton segments, are you the same people who don't like the guest host concept anyways? They were minimal at best and didn't take away from the show. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ronald Regan said:


> Where he will be buried further!


Perfect. Then he'll be at the same level as HHH to continue their feud


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronald Regan said:


> Where he will be buried further!


No, just no. You can count on Sheamus as the WWE Champ vs HHH at SummerSlam.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> With the exception of the stupid Ashton Kutcher/Zack Ryder bullshit, this was a *GREAT* Raw!!!


100% with you!!


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

Did WWE just grant some cancer kid a wish? Who is that little kid had on his shoulders after the match? I am so confused right now. Someone give me some info here.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Boss P said:


> I don't know if it's the sangria but RAW was fuckin awesome


It was fuckin' awesome!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> With the exception of the stupid Ashton Kutcher/Zack Ryder bullshit, this was a *GREAT* Raw!!!


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Considering Mysterio's problems (business, health, personal) they should be trying to elevate Bourne to upper mid-card status.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Ronald Regan said:


> Sheamus just got buried.


You would know a thing or two about being buried, Ronald.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Great great great RAW tonight. I loved it.


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> No, just no. You can count on Sheamus as the WWE Champ vs HHH at SummerSlam.


Where he will be even further buried. *siigh*


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Killer Raw, not a bad match all night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RatherDashing said:


> You would know a thing or two about being buried, Ronald.


:lmao that was cold.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Enjoyed raw quite a bit. Still don't understand the Cena hate here though.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ronald Regan said:


> Where he will be buried further!


Oh shut up.

Wondering where the smarky crowd went because Cena was getting nothing but cheers...must have been a lot of kids in the building to drown the smarks out huh? And I realise it was probably mostly overflow from Cena but Bourne got a great reaction too.
That was great, a really good Raw and I loved the ME. Bourne is fantastic and certainly deserves a push. No idea how MiTB PPV works but I'd be surprised if he didn't feature prominently.
Cannot work out the Orton injury though - if he is legitamtely hurt then he wouldn't be doing the RKO and taking a hit to his shoulder.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> I just hope they don't just have Sheamus kill Bourne next week and render this meaningless.


They probably will.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronald Regan said:


> Where he will be even further buried. *siigh*


First of all, it isn't possible to be buried by Evan Bourne. Second, look up the definition of the word "buried".


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> They probably will.


They should do Edge vs Bourne instead. Sheamus has squashed Evan Bourne many times.


I'm glad Cena still has never pinned Sheamus. This will come into play sometime in the future.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this raw reminds me a lot of the attitude era in the fact everyone had a purpose and not just a throw away, well except kutcher...but still the entire show was relevent and makes ya want to see where it leads


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just hope Bourne doesn't get squashed by Sheamus next week tho.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> Considering Mysterio's problems (business, health, personal) they should be trying to elevate Bourne to upper mid-card status.


Wait, Rey's having faniancal and personal issues? I did not know of this. I mean I knew of the health issues because of his past injuries and such. Damn....


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> First of all, it isn't possible to be buried by Evan Bourne. Second, look up the definition of the word "buried".


No and no.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> this raw reminds me a lot of the attitude era in the fact everyone had a purpose and not just a throw away, well except kutcher...but still the entire show was relevent and makes ya want to see where it leads


Exactly, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, Rey's having faniancal and personal issues? I did not know of this. I mean I knew of the health issues because of his past injuries and such. Damn....


Well, i read that Rey was ready to go on vacation but was called back because they need him on SmackDown due to Taker getting that nose injury.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jjapples said:


> Oh shut up.
> 
> Wondering where the smarky crowd went because Cena was getting nothing but cheers...must have been a lot of kids in the building to drown the smarks out huh? And I realise it was probably mostly overflow from Cena but Bourne got a great reaction too.
> That was great, a really good Raw and I loved the ME. Bourne is fantastic and certainly deserves a push. No idea how MiTB PPV works but I'd be surprised if he didn't feature prominently.
> Cannot work out the Orton injury though - if he is legitamtely hurt then he wouldn't be doing the RKO and taking a hit to his shoulder.


I'm thinking they don't want him wrestling until the actual ppv, like edge said, he ain't 100%.


----------



## Ronald Regan (May 30, 2010)

I think it is true. Everyone was doing something important tonight. It was just not random matches. But storylines. That is good. Storylines are good. For the past few years they've only had one or two storylines going on at the same time. Good job Bret Hart. You are doing well on the gm thing. Getting storylines going.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I'm thinking they don't want him wrestling until the actual ppv, like edge said, he ain't 100%.


Yeah, which I was bummed about...until Bourne came out to replace him!
And before I get idiotic replies, I know they aren't comparable but I like the little guy a lot, so it made my day.
On a side note Orton doing those things probably means it isn't a bad injury and he'll be right as rain for the PPV with no little niggles.


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

Its good to see new stars being pushed.. but seriously can we start seeing stars with some credibility being pushed, this whole jobbing to world champion thing needs to stop


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Evan Bourne to be the new Mysterio?


i've been thinking this for about two years now


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Ronald Regan said:


> Did WWE just grant some cancer kid a wish? Who is that little kid had on his shoulders after the match? I am so confused right now. Someone give me some info here.


Damn, what a fucking comedian.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, Rey's having faniancal and personal issues? I did not know of this. I mean I knew of the health issues because of his past injuries and such. Damn....


He's been complaining about pay for a while now, also wants more off-time every month to spend with his kids. Plus his knee braces are fucking up alot of guys he's working with, Konnan says Mysterio's doesn't even have knees anymore based on the damage over the years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't believe I seen a few people say this was a terrible show. Raw was pretty solid. Good opening, good finish, and for the most part everything was simple and made sense. Not much you can ask for.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> They should do Edge vs Bourne instead. Sheamus has squashed Evan Bourne many times.
> 
> 
> I'm glad Cena still has never pinned Sheamus. This will come into play sometime in the future.


Although I see this momentum for Bourne going into the midcard, Truth doesn't have a Number 1 contender yet and add in to the fact that the theme of the PPV is a fatal fourway so I can see Bourne as one of his contenders.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just started the show on a replay. Up to Y2J/R-Truth. How was Ashton Kutcher tonight? I think in that first segment he was great.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

It's good to see someone like Bourne being used, but I couldn't help but feel that if Morrison weren't injured he would have been used to the extent that Bourne was used. It is obvious they are trying to bring up another face to the upper card level. They had him fight back with a beat up over Edge, a pin over Sheamus and being tag partners with the WWE Champion, Cena, not to mention they used his music while they celebrated to go off the air.

Morrison must have been pretty injured for them to not use him for this, seeing as how they are supposedly trying to do a lot to make him more over, and this could have helped. Oh well. I hope he gets back soon.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

(yet another Canadian delay comment) That was kool to see Evan Bourne get a lil glory tonight. Take it all in fans, cuz thats not gunna happen every night.


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kutcher did a good job tonight. His video quality made it look like it was pretaped. oops.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Echoes said:


> It's good to see someone like Bourne being used, but I couldn't help but feel that if Morrison weren't injured he would have been used to the extent that Bourne was used. It is obvious they are trying to bring up another face to the upper card level. They had him fight back with a beat up over Edge, a pin over Sheamus and being tag partners with the WWE Champion, Cena, not to mention they used his music while they celebrated to go off the air.
> 
> Morrison must have been pretty injured for them to not use him for this, seeing as how they are supposedly trying to do a lot to make him more over, and this could have helped. Oh well. I hope he gets back soon.


I'd rather have Evan Bourne pushed than Morrison, to be honest.


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man I marked like crazy when Bourne came out as Cena's partner. And then I marked somemore when he hit the SSP for the win


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

did they bring cornette in for one night to write raw cause the whole show was really good and entertaining


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Although I see this momentum for Bourne going into the midcard, Truth doesn't have a Number 1 contender yet and add in to the fact that the theme of the PPV is a fatal fourway so I can see Bourne as one of his contenders.


I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S title isn't even defended on PPV. I know either the ic or us will be left off the card unless WWE smartens up.

Bourne vs Truth vs Jericho vs Dibiase could be a route they go though. Going their live so I need Jericho on the card!



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> I'd rather have Evan Bourne pushed than Morrison, to be honest.


I agree.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I think the reason Bourne got such a large pop was the same reason he was put in the match. He was there to replace Orton who wasn't well enough to wrestle tonight. People pop'd for him as if he was Orton tonight. It was awesome though to see this guy get popped like that and win. It's not like Sheamus is this big heel or anything, Bourne just has something that gets him cheered.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Very interested in the comments here. I thought the show seemed disjointed and my brother and I spent an unusual time making fun of stuff as we watched. I come here to see if the IWC was ripping the show...and everyone loved it. When I think about it, it really did have good elements. Probably just wasn't in the mood for wrestling tonight.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think the reason Bourne got such a large pop was the same reason he was put in the match. He was there to replace Orton who wasn't well enough to wrestle tonight. People pop'd for him as if he was Orton tonight. It was awesome though to see this guy get popped like that and win. It's not like Sheamus is this big heel or anything, Bourne just has something that gets him cheered.


How about because he puts on entertaining performances instead of trying to give credit to someone that wasn't even in the match?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pretending that Sheamus isn't a "big heel" would be a terrible mistake at this point.

Also, tonight's RAW was a testament to how the crowd can make a moment. The crowd's reaction to Kozlov turning on Regal was IMMENSE. That alone made it a cool moment.


----------



## Dont Ban Me Bro (Jun 1, 2010)

What a show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Pretending that Sheamus isn't a "big heel" would be a terrible mistake at this point.
> 
> Also, tonight's RAW was a testament to how the crowd can make a moment. The crowd's reaction to Kozlov turning on Regal was IMMENSE. That alone made it a cool moment.


true ... the wrestlers are the peanut and the fans are the jelly. they both need to go hand and hand.

also what was cena thinking when he went through the ropes as bourne was about to jump?? come on man lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dont Ban Me Bro said:


> What a show.


This RAW benefitted everyone in one way or another, no-one looked weak.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Pretending that Sheamus isn't a "big heel" would be a terrible mistake at this point.
> 
> Also, tonight's RAW was a testament to how the crowd can make a moment. The crowd's reaction to Kozlov turning on Regal was IMMENSE. That alone made it a cool moment.


perfect insight, more rep for you


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty good RAW. It had a couple bad moments, but RAW's always gonna have those. The first Ashton promo was good. I'm really looking forward to the Daniel Bryan vs Miz/Cole feud. It would be cool if they had Bryan w/ JR vs Miz w/Cole at an upcoming ppv. Evan Bourne did a great job, and I was really surprised at him picking up the win.


----------



## Dont Ban Me Bro (Jun 1, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> This RAW benefitted everyone in one way or another, no-one looked weak.



This!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Carcass said:


> It would be cool if they had Bryan w/ JR vs Miz w/Cole at an upcoming ppv.


I was thinking the same thing the other day. Either way, Miz/Danielson is shaping up to be an epic feud.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I only caught the last half of Raw, but I liked what I saw besides the Zack Ryder bit. That was pretty painful. Probably because I didn't see the segment with Bourne earlier, I thought the mystery parter of Cena's was going to end up being Triple H. It was cool to see Bourne in the main event. The WWE has been getting less predictable as of late. We have the Daniel Bryan thing which advanced further tonight and now Bourne makes a main event appearance. I like it.


----------



## FlyinStyles (Jul 9, 2009)

Solid show, I enjoyed most of it expect for the Zack Ryder stuff that was to be honest complete crap. Solid show, but there was a lot of bad stuff too. It was great to see Bourne really get put over.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Going out on a limb here but I think it's safe to bet that Cena insisted on Bourne getting the big spot and pinfall tonight. Regardless, it was awesome to see him get a moment here tonight. I'm not sure we'll see anything immediately come of it for Evan but it gives him a bit more credibility if nothing else.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JM said:


> Going out on a limb here but I think it's safe to bet that Cena insisted on Bourne getting the big spot and pinfall tonight. Regardless, it was awesome to see him get a moment here tonight. I'm not sure we'll see anything immediately come of it for Evan but it gives him a bit more credibility if nothing else.


that's what i said, cena let bourne get his moment and if you noticed bourne held the wwe title with cena which was a good gesture.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> that's what i said, cena let bourne get his moment and if you noticed bourne held the wwe title with cena which was a good gesture.


Cena looked legit happy for him and frankly, I think it's something Cena would do. He really gave him the stage after the match as well. Good shit.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

John Morrison, where art thou?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's injured --> Ankle. Did it at a house show a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What the blue hell happened with Evan Bourne????? I missed the end of the show


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

He pinned Sheamus in the main event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

After Cena did all the work, though.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> After Cena did all the work, though.


It doesn't matter.

He still scored the pinfall regardless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> He still scored the pinfall regardless.


It absolutely does matter. 

Sheamus can come out on Raw next week and flatten Bourne in 3 minutes. If he had beaten him himself that would be off the table. 

He got lucky, he didn't get a credibility boost.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, doesn't really matter. Bourne assisted in the whole thing anyway; he did the kick to Sheamus after he missed the big boot attempt and did his finisher for the pinfall.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It absolutely does matter.
> 
> Sheamus can come out on Raw next week and flatten Bourne in 3 minutes. If he had beaten him himself that would be off the table.
> 
> He got lucky, *he didn't get a credibility boost*.


He definitely did.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™;8468708 said:


> He definitely did.


He went on the top rope and hit his flying finisher after Cena gave Sheamus the FU. That same spot could've been done by Funaki.

Is Heath Slater more credible after pinning Jericho? Absolutely not, in fact he's not even around right now. Point proven.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

credablity boost?? wouldn't say that but him being around world champions is a bit of a credablity booster even though it wasn an injury filler

but most importantly bourne got what every kid who wants to be a wrestler dreams of. ending the show with your music and the crowd going nuts for you and that's what happened. bourne didn't know what to do until cena told him to climb the ropes and pose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyro™;8468712 said:


> He went on the top rope and hit his flying finisher after Cena gave Sheamus the FU. That same spot could've been done by Funaki.


So??? It's still one of the most over moves in WWE and it was the closing spot of the show. Of course he got a credibility boost from it. It's not like Bourne was uninvolved in the match up until then anyway. He was the legal man in the match for 75% of it. He didn't sit on the apron and watch Cena for the entire match.

EDIT: Lulz, Heath Slater pinned Jericho on NXT. Completely different stage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JM said:


> So??? It's still one of the most over moves in WWE and it was the closing spot of the show. Of course he got a credibility boost from it.


You and I differ greatly in our conception of credibility then. 



> It's not like Bourne was uninvolved in the match up until then anyway. He was the legal man in the match for 75% of it. He didn't sit on the apron and watch Cena for the entire match.


So what? The actual match itself is irrelevant, only the ending is important. People have dominated matches and then lost, and gained nothing from it. And the ending was John Cena beating Sheamus and then ALLOWING Evan Bourne to get the win. 

Some of you really need to pay attention to what's actually on your television, I swear.



> EDIT: Lulz, Heath Slater pinned Jericho on NXT. Completely different stage.


Oh, yeah, so it doesn't count if it's on NXT, even though he did it 1 on 1, but it counts if it's on Raw and the match is won FOR you. Nice save.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bourne lost to Ryder on Superstars last week. Being in a Raw main event with three world champions and pinning one of them to close the show definitely raises his credibility. I'm not saying he's a star now or anything along those lines but his stock has to be higher now than it was before.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Bourne lost to Ryder on Superstars last week. Being in a Raw main event with three world champions and pinning one of them to close the show definitely raises his credibility. I'm not saying he's a star now or anything along those lines but his stock has to be higher now than it was before.


He lost to Ryder on Superstars.....lol. This is exactly the point I'm making. John Cena won and he just let Bourne pick the bones like a vulture. Sheamus is probably just gonna pump kick Bourne's brains out of his skull next Monday and everyone will forget it even happened.


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

I disagree, it's been reported for months Bourne was in for a monster push, this could have been the start of it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

credibility or not, it got the fans behind Evan even more, they somewhat made him relevant tonight. Going forward is up to creative to either keep the momentum going or completely shatter it.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Some people are ridiculous. They complain all day about the same guys being on top and when WWE finally starts pushing guys, they complain. I can't believe some of you would actually have preferred HHH to Bourne in the main event. Boring, old, stale HHH. I for one really enjoyed RAW. Danielson, Usos, Ryder and Bourne all getting lots of face time on the flagship show...what's not to like?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He lost to Ryder on Superstars.....lol. This is exactly the point I'm making. John Cena won and he just let Bourne pick the bones like a vulture. Sheamus is probably just gonna pump kick Bourne's brains out of his skull next Monday and everyone will forget it even happened.


Fact of the matter is Bourne pinned a main eventer/former champion. There's potential for him to gain momentum from this. Even if Cena 'allowed' him to get the win he still looks better now than he did last week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyro™;8468738 said:


> You and I differ greatly in our conception of credibility then.


It has nothing to do with yours or my concept of credibility. The casuals in attendance ate it up however and will go home thinking more of him. That's all that really matters. Your right when you say that it can all go for nothing if Bourne gets destroyed by Sheamus next week. But maybe he won't. For now he got a boost and may or may not get knocked right back down on his ass next week. 

You see you really are just contradicting yourself. You say the rest of the match doesn't matter but then you say that Cena did all the work (even though he really didn't) and let Bourne get the win. Are fans going to remember that or are they going to remember Bourne hitting the Airbourne for the win on Sheamus?? 



> Oh, yeah, so it doesn't count if it's on NXT, even though he did it 1 on 1, but it counts if it's on Raw and the match is won FOR you. Nice save.


A win on Raw is worth a hell of a lot more than a win on NXT surely. A win is a win though; some just are on bigger stages and do more for you. Just like a win at Wrestlemania is worth a hell of a lot more than a win at Over The Limit. It has nothing to do with a save, it's just facts. And really, what happened to Heath Slater after that win? He cut a promo on Raw. Which really was a big boost for him was it not????? This match had Bourne getting the pinfall in a match with 3 former world champions, regardless of how it went down, he's going to come out looking better than he did yesterday.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> He lost to Ryder on Superstars.....lol. This is exactly the point I'm making.


Jack Swagger also lost to Santino but won MITB and then the WHC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You see you really are just contradicting yourself.


No, I'm not.



> You say the rest of the match doesn't matter but then you say that Cena did all the work (even though he really didn't) and let Bourne get the win.


I meant he did the work at the END of the match. That was the finish, Cena finishing Sheamus off and Bourne being allowed to win. If Cena doesn't FU Sheamus, Bourne doesn't win. Simple as that.



> Are fans going to remember that or are they going to remember Bourne hitting the Airbourne for the win on Sheamus??


They'll remember HOW Bourne hit the SSP, unless of course they're just stupid and have an attention span of less than 15 seconds...

This isn't a credibility boost like when Jack Swagger won the MITB after a year of jobbing, this is just the simple underdog win on a main eventer. Am I the only person who remembers how many times this has happened in the past? Gregory Helms has a win over THE ROCK for fucks sake, did he get anything from that?



> A win on Raw is worth a hell of a lot more than a win on NXT surely.


If it's under the same set of circumstances, yes. Getting a fluke win on a main eventer after the face of the company hits his finisher on the opponent isn't what I'd call being worth anything.



> It has nothing to do with a save, it's just facts. And really, what happened to Heath Slater after that win? He cut a promo on Raw. Which really was a big boost for him was it not????? This match had Bourne getting the pinfall in a match with 3 former world champions, regardless of how it went down, he's going to come out looking better than he did yesterday.


Heath Slater is gone, so can you really call that a boost? I swear, this conversation is leaving me speechless. I don't even believe what I'm reading anymore.



> Jack Swagger also lost to Santino but won MITB and then the WHC.


Great, so if Bourne wins MITB, THEN I'll agree to the notion that he's getting a boost.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Really good discussion going on here.

Keep it up JM & Pyro™. I'm enjoying reading the recent posts by you guys.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I enjoyed RAW. Seeing my boys, The Usos, receiving some mic and screen time was awesome. Evan Bourne in the Main Event? Awesome. Danielson picking up a win over Miz and throwing him against Cole? Awesome. Seeing Eve Torres? Again, awesome. I thoroughly enjoyed this show and I hope WWE keeps it up.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Muta said:


> Really good discussion going on here.
> 
> Keep it up JM & Pyro™. I'm enjoying reading the recent posts by you guys.


Lol same.

I will say though, I bet Bourne had the time of his life tonight. Let's hope at least something comes from it. He is really exciting to watch and I honestly can't think of a time that I have seen him mess up or botch something. Possibly a US Title run in a few months after the belt is off R-Truth?

Storyline or not he took advantage of the spotlight tonight and really delivered.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Muta said:


> Really good discussion going on here.
> 
> Keep it up JM & Pyro™. I'm enjoying reading the recent posts by you guys.


I don't know if I CAN keep it up much longer, my head's going to explode soon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

> I meant he did the work at the END of the match. That was the finish, Cena finishing Sheamus off and Bourne being allowed to win. If Cena doesn't FU Sheamus, Bourne doesn't win. Simple as that.


And going back further if Bourne didn't hit the kick to the back of the head Cena wouldn't have hit the attitude adjustment on Sheamus.... 



> They'll remember HOW Bourne hit the SSP, unless of course they're just stupid and have an attention span of less than 15 seconds...


Man, you just really don't see how things get portrayed to the WWE audience and the effect it has on them. It's all a production. Bourne hits the move and gets the win, his music hits. Cena does what he does to help put him over during the celebration. Yes, that is what the fans are going to remember. Just because you can do a full match analysis and see what contributed to the win doesn't mean everyone else does. It was what it was. 



> This isn't a credibility boost like when Jack Swagger won the MITB after a year of jobbing, this is just the simple underdog win on a main eventer. Am I the only person who remembers how many times this has happened in the past? Gregory Helms has a win over THE ROCK for fucks sake, did he get anything from that?
> 
> Great, so if Bourne wins MITB, THEN I'll agree to the notion that he's getting a boost.


There's a big difference between a boost for a night and a long term boost. We have no way of knowing if he will get a long term boost that we can attribute to this win. We can however say that for tonight, he got a boost in credibility. A boost that can continue next week or get squashed in seconds.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Well look at it this way Pyro, Sheamus can still claim he is the only main eventer (aside from Taker) to not be pinned by Cena, lol.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Fact is, Evan Bourne finished a RAW mainevent match with 3 of RAWs top stars with his music closing the show and him getting a 1,2,3 count on one of them. He may get pushed back to the undercard, but unlike before now there is a pretty good chance that he moves up to the midcard and gets wins against guys like Miz and Regal (which makes me now realise how empty RAWs midcard heel scene is).


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see how anyone can argue that Evan Bourne didn't get a huge boost tonight. He hit his finisher and then pinned a fomer WWE Champion. It doesn't matter how they got to the point of Bourne being able to hit his finisher, that's not what will be replayed/talked about next week.

Say if next week on Raw they announce Sheamus v Evan Bourne, before this show pretty much everyone watching from casual fan to internet fan would've presumed that Bourne would be getting squashed but now they won't because he's proven that he can beat Sheamus. He is a lot more credible now than he was at the start of this episode of Raw.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone else exited about Santinov? I think they are going to provide us with some epic moments.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If Santino Marella was Boris Alexiev, he and Koslov would be an awesome and formidable team. As it is, they're just for comic relief, which is okay.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

> Gregory Helms has a win over THE ROCK for fucks sake, did he get anything from that?


I remember that match. It wasn't a clean finisher win; Helms rolled the Rock into a pin after he was distracted by Stone Cold. Bourne at least won cleanly and with his finisher, albeit in a tag team match.

Bourne worked the crowd well the whole match, Cena did a good job in helping to build up the excitement for the hot tag, and Cole and Lawyer also did well in saying that Cena was feeding off of Bourne's energy. If you watched the crowd, too, the kids and the adults went crazy after he landed the Air Bourne.

If Bourne isn't going to be a frequent main eventer, I'd like to see him reunite with Mysterio occasionally for some tag team matches. The one they had against Miz and Morrison was awesome. Maybe we'll being seeing this on next week's RAW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JM said:


> And going back further if Bourne didn't hit the kick to the back of the head Cena wouldn't have hit the attitude adjustment on Sheamus....


Moot point. Cena has FU'ed Sheamus before, and he has also steadily defeated every single main eventer in the company (with the exception of The Undertaker who he's never faced since he became a main eventer) for the past 5 years. It is therefore only logical to deduce that Cena eventually would've caught Sheamus regardless. Cena isn't a fluke winner like Bourne.



> There's a big difference between a boost for a night and a long term boost. We have no way of knowing if he will get a long term boost that we can attribute to this win. We can however say that for tonight, he got a boost in credibility. A boost that can continue next week or get squashed in seconds.


YOU can say that. I can't say that because HE didn't beat Sheamus singlehandedly, John Cena did. Come on, the fact that you are admitting that he could get squashed in seconds next week is PROOF of how meaningless this win was, can you not see that? If he got a boost of credibility nobody would even be THINKING about him getting squashed next week.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

RAW was OK. Was pretty disappointed that Kutcher wasn't even there. And Evan Bourne does nothing for me. 

On the plus side, I loved seeing Vince McMahon and The Uso's are awesome. 

Not bad, but overall coulda been better.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> YOU can say that. I can't say that because HE didn't beat Sheamus singlehandedly, John Cena did. Come on, the fact that you are admitting that he could get squashed in seconds next week is PROOF of how meaningless this win was, can you not see that? If he got a boost of credibility nobody would even be THINKING about him getting squashed next week.


You don't become a maineventer out of nothing, that's why it's called a push. Did you think Sheamus was gonna beat Cena at their tables match? What about Swagger winning MITB? Both of them could have been pushed back to the midcard, but they didn't. Just like Bourne might go back to the undercard again and job to Ryder but chances are now that he may not. Before tonight, I would have lold if someone told me he pinned Sheamus. Now I wouldn't bet all my credits because there's a chance he might get a surprise win in a 1 on 1.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyro™;8468838 said:


> YOU can say that. I can't say that because HE didn't beat Sheamus singlehandedly, John Cena did. Come on, the fact that you are admitting that he could get squashed in seconds next week is PROOF of how meaningless this win was, can you not see that? If he got a boost of credibility nobody would even be THINKING about him getting squashed next week.


I only say that because he's been squashed in seconds by Sheamus before so it could happen again and could be considered justifiable. Every push starts somewhere though so maybe he won't? Who knows. I don't think he will be squashed next week, that really doesn't matter though, WWE doesn't look to prove their superstars to the IWC. Again, are the casuals thinking wow, Sheamus is going to boot Bourne's head off next week? I doubt it. How he beat him means nothing. It will not be remembered if he gets a push now. I really feel like you've permanently strapped on some Over-analysis stubborn goggles here. Things really aren't more than what they are. A win for a mid carder in a main event over a former world champion gives the guy a boost. It's really nothing more than a formula. There's a big difference between a boost and a push.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Funny how the only person belittling the win Bourne got last night is Pyro.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised though.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Everything was perfect except for Jericho jobbing to Truth. That's disastrous... the problem is, I see Bourne getting squashed by Sheamus next week, and it'll be a fucking shame.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Loved Raw .

I had chills when evan got the pin..Cena's reaction when evan was doing Air Bourne was priceless.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really great Raw and a lot of that had to do with how great the crowd was. They were giving reactions to lower/mid-carders. Hell, even Kozlov got a big pop when he turned on Regal. After all that they still had enough energy to make Bourne's moment special.

Edge's opening promo was great as usual. I'm still not entirely sure Orton will be right by Fatal 4-way. At least they've now got a credible contender in Bourne to step in if required.

I loved seeing Santino wrestle and work the crowd again, it's been a while. He's way funnier than when he's just doing a random backstage segment with the guest hosts. The Santino/Kozlov tag team has the potential to be comedy gold. 

Seeing Vince again was awesome. I love when he does his promos with that arrogant swagger. The "You tapped out" chants were great as well. I still don't know how people think Dibiase has no charisma, he's been showing he has it for weeks. 

The highlight to me though was Miz vs Bryan. Good match and the Cole/Bryan stuff is so entertaining. I reckon they'll have Miz/Bryan again at fatal 4-way with Miz going over to further the feud.

The main-event was a really good match I thought (or maybe that's just because I was really happy for Bourne). Sure, we won't see him in a main event anytime soon but that doesn't mean he got nothing out of it. Just like they still sell Kofi's feud with Orton as the big breakout moment in his career, for Bourne they can say, "Remember that night when Evan main evented Raw and got the pinfall on Sheamus?"

Good all round Raw. I'm interested by the Usos as well. They really impressed me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It is absolutely unfathomable to me how anyone could say Evan Bourne DIDN'T get a credibility boost.


Pyro™ said:


> Moot point.


No, it's not a moot point. You are basing everything you say off of hypothetical situations. What you NEED to do is look at what actually happened. This tag match was booked to elevate Evan Bourne, period. He was the legal man for most of the match, and he was the *major contributing factor* in getting Sheamus set up for the Attitude Adjustment. This is tag team booking 101. The partner helps out the legal man, legal man hits finisher, tags in his partner for the finish. That is basic booking. But just because you insert "Evan Bourne" in place of "partner" and "John Cena" in place of "legal man," it's suddenly different? 

No, it's not. You want to deduce that Cena would've hit the Attitude Adjustment eventually. For that, I can easily say that Sheamus has kicked him in the head much more than Cena has hit him with that move. So I could easily "deduce" that Sheamus would've hit it eventually. See how this really doesn't work? You're picking and choosing.

Evan Bourne DIDN'T get a surprise roll-up victory. They DIDN'T close the show with John Cena's theme music. Oh, and by the way, have you gone to WWE.com? Try reading their headline for RAW and telling me that this match wasn't about Evan Bourne.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fabulously fun Raw. Everything was great. Even Jericho losing to Truth can be forgiven because of the way they are apparently going to make it into some storyline. 

The Uso's promo was compelling, and the main event was pretty dazzling with the focus being primarily on Bourne getting a massive rub. 

As has been said, the crowd helped, too, they were hot throughout the night.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I wonder if them building up Evan Bourne last night was because they plan to put him in the fatal 4way match just in case Randy Orton isn't ready to go by the time the PPV comes around.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I wonder if them building up Evan Bourne last night was because they plan to put him in the fatal 4way match just in case Randy Orton isn't ready to go by the time the PPV comes around.


Apparently before RAW went on air Boure cut a promo on wanting to get Edges spot, so it may be very possible that he will replace Orton if he doesn't make it.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Will they stop put Jericho in matches against Truth? Tired of Jericho jobbing.

p.s. i got it finally, Miz reminds me Craig Bellamy


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL at Orton getting hurt by a DOOR!


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Flamyx said:


> Will they stop put Jericho in matches against Truth? Tired of Jericho jobbing.
> 
> p.s. i got it finally, Miz reminds me Craig Bellamy


lmao Craig Bellamy! I would say a little yeah, but he is not as ugly as Craig Bellamy!

Both act like twats right enough lol


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I f***ing love the main event!!! Totally marking out like crazy when Evan hit the SSP and pinned Sheamus!!!


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone notice that they announced Jericho is from Winnipeg... when was the last time they did that?


holy fuck that Daniel Bryan-Miz-Cole segment was awesome lol, Bryan sending Miz into Cole was hella awesome


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Raw. I really enjoyed it. It just came off as a well rounded show. I legit marked for Vince coming back as it was completely unexpected. Vince fucking owns. Please come back and save us from the boredom that is Bret Hart. And Cole on commentary was gold. I actually spat out my water at some of the stuff he was saying. Heel Cole = win. They should let him go like that on a couple more guys too. 

The Bourne stuff was great. What a great way to give him a little push and he looked like he really enjoyed himself. Good stuff. I was hoping for it to be Trips but I guess he's not going to rush back this time.

I hope Orton is good to go for F4W. I don't think the injury is too bad otherwise he wouldn't be RKO'ing people and walking into doors. :side: But If he injures himself at the PPV then everything will be fucked up. It would be such a shame for him to miss out on all the momentum he's created recently. Besides, Raw would suck balls without him atm.

And can we please have more Seamus next week. They have seriously dropped the ball with him ever since he put HHH out. He should be getting a hell of a lot more focus imo.

Stars of the night = Vince and Cole!


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Pretty much the worst RAW I've seen in quite some time. What the hell was with the bad production at the start of the show? Kutcher sucked ass-quite possibly the worst guest host, even compared to last week's. And Evan Bourne shouldn't be anywhere near main events.

All in all I'm scared for the future of RAW.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Best Raw in a long time! Awesome that Vince made an appearance, glad to see Daniel Bryan on Raw and get a victory over Miz as well continue the feud with Cole and the Uso's looked really good. Was really surprised to see Evan Bourne be the focus of the main event like that, but I like him so I was glad to see something different than the usual stuff. Shame we didn't get to see his promo on Edge before the show went on air.

Overall a really good Raw. I can't remember a time in recent history where there was actual meaningful feuds going on in the midcard as well as the ME. Good stuff.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"The Tauntician" said:


> Pretty much the worst RAW I've seen in quite some time.





punx06 said:


> Best Raw in a long time!


:lmao


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I was there live. I don't know how it came across on TV, but it seemed like a great show live. The crowd was very hot throughout. Edge was fucking hilarious live and Bourne's SSP was really impressive.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

"The Tauntician" said:


> All in all I'm scared for the future of RAW.


You might be the only one.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Meh, another average show. 

I really have lost all interest in the current WWE product, there is nothing to tune in for anymore.

Just 'meh'.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Meh, another average show.
> 
> I really have lost all interest in the current WWE product, there is nothing to tune in for anymore.
> 
> Just 'meh'.


And it has fuck all to do with the product as last night's Raw was easily the best all around solid Raw in ages and yet you still whine about it.

Boy you're annoying.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Decent RAW. I was shocked about Danielson beating Miz and Bourne pinning Sheamus (marked )

More importantly, I'm excited for the Usos, they look awesome.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I enjoyed it. I thought Edge had a great show. He must of been in at least 25% of it lol. I liked the Usos too.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Meh, another average show.
> 
> I really have lost all interest in the current WWE product, there is nothing to tune in for anymore.
> 
> Just 'meh'.


Then don't tune in. I don't think I've ever seen a post from you where you contribute something other than "WWE Sucks" and/or a list of problems of what's wrong. If you are that frustrated then don't watch, simple as that. Otherwise, you're going to have to drop the negativity and take it for what it is, which at the end of the day is just a wrestling show.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Meh, another average show.
> 
> I really have lost all interest in the current WWE product, there is nothing to tune in for anymore.
> 
> Just 'meh'.


Is this a promise? Could you add "I really lost all interest in posting in these forums", please?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I enjoyed Raw

Miz/Danielson/Cole interaction was brilliant, the main event was one of the better ones for a while. The crowd was hot for Bourne after Cena gave him the rub and they hated Sheamus, even moreso than Edge. The rest was nothing too bad. I'm intrigued to see what McMahon has in store for Hart too.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Parts of the show for me:

-USO/Hart Dynasty Interaction
-Miz/Bryan/Cole Segment
-The Main Event
-Santino

The beginning of the show was really boring and the crowd seemed dead, the second half things picked up alot. Decent show, but could of been better for the first half.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually thought the show was excellent this week. I was entertained almost from top to bottom. The only parts I didn't like were the guest host/Zach Ryder stuff.

It opened in a nice unusual way giving off the feel that anything could happen, loved the Edge/Orton stuff and the crowd loved Orton. The Miz/Bryan stuff was great, as was the Uso's/Harts stuff, Jericho/Truth was good, as was the main event and the crowd was hot all night. It's amazing what a good crowd can do for a show.

Hoping for more of the same next week, and it's going to be interesting to see what they do with Bourne now.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I actually thought the show was excellent this week. I was entertained almost from top to bottom. The only parts I didn't like were the guest host/Zach Ryder stuff.
> 
> It opened in a nice unusual way giving off the feel that anything could happen, loved the Edge/Orton stuff and the crowd loved Orton. The Miz/Bryan stuff was great, as was the Uso's/Harts stuff, Jericho/Truth was good, as was the main event and *the crowd was hot all night. It's amazing what a good crowd can do for a show.*
> 
> Hoping for more of the same next week, and it's going to be interesting to see what they do with Bourne now.


I'm looking at the show right now, and they really was not that hot all night, seen way better crowds.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

-


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Meh, another average show.
> 
> I really have lost all interest in the current WWE product, there is nothing to tune in for anymore.
> 
> Just 'meh'.


Same here, since the Raw after WM when HBK left it hasn't interested me one bit. Granted WWE usually does suck from May to August, and Cena does have the title - but I have no desire to sit through it all. There is nothing interesting, it's all cut and paste faces and heels with no character (with the exception of the main eventers, but I've seen them all feud with eachother in every possible combination it's uninteresting anyway). The draft is also to blame for this, Edge and Jericho are stale, drafting Punk and 'Taker would've gave us some decent feuds.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Evan Borune and Zack Ryder getting plenty time
USO's being amazing
Danielson kicking arse.
Jericho after his match with R-Truth hinting at something upcoming for him

I probably forgot something, but these 4 things got me more excited for the WWE than anything else in a long time.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Best Raw I've seen in ages.
Can't wait to see how this Danielson thing grows.
Marked for Bourne main eventing


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Best Raw post-Mania, loved all of it, even the Santino/Kozlov bit.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Tired, so I didn't enjoy it as much as I think I should have. MArked out like crazy for Bourne and Danielson! Dibiase is money on the mic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

DiBiase seems to have improved even from a few months ago with Orton an Rhodes. He has stepped it up and at last has an identifiable gimmick other than the generic 3rd generation wrestler rubbish.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> If they were to book like TNA they would have had a match between Batista and Duct Tape


WWE already had a short Khali/Basketball feud.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Inertia said:


> Same here, since the Raw after WM when HBK left it hasn't interested me one bit. Granted WWE usually does suck from May to August, and Cena does have the title - but I have no desire to sit through it all. There is nothing interesting, *it's all cut and paste faces and heels with no character *(with the exception of the main eventers, but I've seen them all feud with eachother in every possible combination it's uninteresting anyway). The draft is also to blame for this, Edge and Jericho are stale, drafting Punk and 'Taker would've gave us some decent feuds.


Daniel Bryan, Ted DiBiase, and Miz disproves this statement. Danielson is in NO way, shape, or form a cookie-cutter babyface, especially if you have actually been following the recent developments on NXT (and if you haven't, don't go lumping in the entirety of the WWE with RAW). Ted DiBiase is obviously developing a character if you were to actually watch a recent segment with him. Whether or not he has the charisma or mic skills to pull it off succesfully is a different issue entirely. And though Miz has a somewhat cliched character (though his personality quirks still make him unique), the fact that 90% of the reason he is over is because of his mic skills and charisma hugely sets him apart from the other midcarders in terms of how he can actually be used.

I really don't care if you are not personally entertained by RAW and don't want to watch it, but at least try to identify the changes RAW is making before you try to lie about the show.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Daniel Bryan, Ted DiBiase, and Miz disproves this statement. Danielson is in NO way, shape, or form a cookie-cutter babyface, especially if you have actually been following the recent developments on NXT (and if you haven't, don't go lumping in the entirety of the WWE with RAW). Ted DiBiase is obviously developing a character if you were to actually watch a recent segment with him. Whether or not he has the charisma or mic skills to pull it off succesfully is a different issue entirely. And though Miz has a somewhat cliched character (though his personality quirks still make him unique), the fact that 90% of the reason he is over is because of his mic skills and charisma hugely sets him apart from the other midcarders in terms of how he can actually be used.
> 
> I really don't care if you are not personally entertained by RAW and don't want to watch it, but at least try to identify the changes RAW is making before you try to lie about the show.


wow, do you sound like a dick right there.

He was stating his opinion, not telling 'lies'.

Everybody see's things in a different way dude.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> wow, do you sound like a dick right there.
> 
> He was stating his opinion, not telling 'lies'.
> 
> Everybody see's things in a different way dude.


Its his opinion that he isn't entertained by RAW and its his opinion that RAW usually sucks during April-August; note that I didn't call him out on those things. What I had a problem with is him saying WWE doesn't have midcard wrestlers with personality, which IS very inaccurate when you compare the midcard currently to that of RAW 2009. It may be his opinion that he just isn't entertained by the guys I mentioned which I'm okay with, but to say that they have cookie-cutter personalities (a statement that is not entirely subjective mind you) when you consider the likes of Morrison or Tatsu on the same roster is ridiculous.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Meh, another average show.
> 
> I really have lost all interest in the current WWE product, there is nothing to tune in for anymore.
> 
> Just 'meh'.



So shut the fuck up and change the goddamn channel. Why do you keep watching something you don't enjoy? It just leads to PMS'ing about something you have "lost all interest in" YET YOU KEEP WATCHING. Are you really that fucking stupid? Does someone need to draw you a picture of a remote control and have fifty arrows pointing to the button to change the channel? Jesus Christ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You sound mad.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Daniel Bryan, Ted DiBiase, and Miz disproves this statement. Danielson is in NO way, shape, or form a cookie-cutter babyface, especially if you have actually been following the recent developments on NXT (and if you haven't, don't go lumping in the entirety of the WWE with RAW). Ted DiBiase is obviously developing a character if you were to actually watch a recent segment with him. Whether or not he has the charisma or mic skills to pull it off succesfully is a different issue entirely. And though Miz has a somewhat cliched character (though his personality quirks still make him unique), the fact that 90% of the reason he is over is because of his mic skills and charisma hugely sets him apart from the other midcarders in terms of how he can actually be used.


Miz is an exception and the best of the bunch without doubt. He is the only mid-carder that can deliver a promo (even though it's scripted) and give it identity, making it different to the DiBiase/Rhodes/Kofi/Morrison/MVP/Swagger/McIntyre promos of this world. All I've seen from Danielson is him screwing with an announcer.. something that always gets a guy short term overness or heat, i hope he can build on it.

As for WWE making changes, I don't see any progression in these guys.. if they're starting to build a character then great, but at the mo all I see is a generic mid-card.


----------



## TheHighwayMan (Oct 10, 2007)

this was the first wwe show I've seen in full since Wrestlemania....and shockingly enough it was pretty good.

There isn't that much wrestling talent involved (K-quick a champion? Seriously?) but the show seems to have direction and purpose. The PG flavor isn't nearly as prominent as in past shows I've seen...I pray that this is a permanent thing.

Bourne is definitely the biggest rising star right now, and glad to see Orton hasn't lost any of his awesomeness as a face. 

The diva segments and the celebrity thing are still embarrassing to watch, but what are you gonna do. 

Overall pretty good, which is the biggest compliment I've given a wwe show in a long, long, long time.


oh and the Michael Cole mini heel-turn was hilarious. I hope he gets slapped a few more times.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Agreed with the above, although I disagree with the celebrity thing..
Wait, I don't, but Ashton was a good host, he seemed to know alot about the WWE itself and he didn't call any names wrong (Unlike Ozzy Osbourne, etc.. I mean come on, "Evan Brawn"? -__-)

This Raw was the best since WrestleMania IMO.
I like the new tag team, although I forgot their names lawls. And the main event was great!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

This RAW was aaaaawesome. Even the bit with the divas was entertaining due to Santino. Only downer of the whole show was the whole Ryder/Kutcher thing but then again at least WWE was trusting someone like Ryder with so much air time. Can't really be a bad thing giving a younger guy that sort of treatment.

I honestly think this is the beginning of a Bourne push and not just a one night thing where he gets buried the next week. Everything, from him winning the match to the headline of 'A (Shooting) Star Is Born) on WWE.com points towards WWE trying to make a star out of this guy. I was actually wondering on Sunday night if Bourne would ever get his push and to see him finally get it the next night on RAW was a big shock. 

Really looking forward to what next week has in store for Bourne and if we're going see any surprises.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, forgot to add, I'm SO happy with Evan's push! I got kinda scared last Superstars when Ryder beat him..


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

i think this santino vladimir thing has a chance. one of those teams were u got the wacky dude and the straight guy(head cheese, goldust/booker etc) always leads to entertainment
That is what I figured which is why I'm stunned they made Bourne the only other guy to beat him over Cena himself.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I know this is WAY late but I'm DYING to put my two cents in...

Some quick obserations: Was it obvious to anyone else that Ashton Kutcher wasn't really at the show? I mean, all the backstage segments with him in it looked so polished compared to the others that he wasn't in. Plus, he's one of the few (if not the only) guest host to actually not come out into the arena. Also, was that an awesome crowd or what? Even if they did resort to using the ever-irritating "What" chant, it was only briefly but for the most part, they were really into it and really helped the show.

Ok, on to the review...

*EDGE JUMPS EVAN BOURNE/ RANDY ORTON RKO'S EDGE.* It seems to me we've seen this before. There's still two more episodes of Raw until Fatal 4 Way. Hopefully we don't get Randy RKO-ing Edge every week. For his part, Randy is still getting over HUGE. *1/5*
*ASHTON, EVE, MIZ BACKSTAGE SEGMENT.* The whole thing with Eve was a waste of time but the announcement that the Miz was wrestling Daniel Bryan gave me something to look forward to. *2/5*
*R-TRUTH DEF. CHRIS JERICHO IN A NON-TITLE MATCH.* Oh how the mighty have fallen! This match was abysmal! SO run-of-the-mill I couldn't wait for it to end! I wonder what Jericho's extra face time following his defeat will mean though. It's a good win for Truth but Jericho's lost so much credibility in my eyes what's a victory like this REALLY worth? *1/5*
*ZACK RYDER, ALICIA FOX, HART DYNASTY, BRET HART BACKSTAGE SEGMENT.* Has "WWE Management" been reading my reviews?? First Bret's got his hair pulled back and is wearing a button-down shirt (still rockin the denim but hey, it's a start), then he puts the Dynasty on notice that they're "on their own" in their feud with this new tag team. A little too specific for me to just chalk it up to coincidence. LOL! *2/5*
*EVE & SANTINO DEF. MARYSE & WILLIAM REGAL.* This actually turned into bad exposure for the divas because once again they were relegated to props for a Santino comedy routine. The match itself was a joke but the intrigue of Kozlov turning on Regal was enough for me to award this segment one point. *1/5*
*BRET HART IN-RING ANNOUNCEMENT, DIBIASE ASHTON & MR. MCMAHON INTERRUPT. ORTON, RYDER CONFRONTATION. EDGE ATTACKS ORTON.* Like it or not, Vince McMahon is THE most charismatic worker on the entire WWE roster. No matter how much fans want to hate him I think that's the reason why he's so loved. Fans recognize that he's completely sold out to the product whereas so many other guys are just _performing._ This segment was their home-run swing for sure and it worked for me. DiBiase is about as bland as my sweaty jockstrap and I thought Edge probably should've done more to really sell Orton's injury but overall, the segment accomplished what it set out to accomplish. *4/5*
*DANIEL BRYAN DEF. THE MIZ THEN "ASSAULTS" MICHAEL COLE.* Daniel Bryan is the most compelling character in all of wrestling right now. And I continue to be amazed at how well Michael Cole is pulling off his heel persona. Best segment of the night by a freaking MILE! *5/5*
*THE USOS INTRODUCE THEMSELVES, LEAVE HART DYNASTY LAYING AGAIN.* As of right now, I'm personally rooting for the Usos in this feud. They showed absolutely NO FEAR on the mic despite the big stage and booing crowd then handed the Dynasty their asses AGAIN! Props to Natalya for taking one helluva bump! You can tell this girl knows how to wrestle and I can't wait til she gets a chance to show it. *5/5*
*ZACK RYDER, ALICIA, ASHTON, KING, KHALI & GOLDUST IN-RING SEGMENT. ALICIA TURNS ON ZACK. SHEAMUS & EDGE BACKSTAGE.* It wasn't great but I'm actually glad to see Zack doing more than just jobbing out to people. What WAS great was seeing Alicia get a chance to strut her stuff...GIRL _*HAWT!!!*_ *4/5*
*JOHN CENA & EVAN BOURNE DEF. SHEAMUS & EDGE.* Even though the addition of Bourne was fitting for the moment and his selling made the match I wonder was it all just a one-shot deal to avoid having Cena beat them in a handicap match? I mean, that's basically what it was. Even thought Evan got the pin it was really Cena who won the match. Anyway, it was a "nice little match" but I doubt anything lasting will come of it for Evan and in the end it was basically just another way of packaging the "main event of the month." *3/5*

*FINAL SCORE: 3/5*

For the most part, I thoroughly enjoyed this week's Raw. It started out VERY slowly and maybe I'm being a bit harsh. Some "build-up" segments are necessary and really aren't going to score very highly. Jericho's matches just cease to entertain me anymore however and I'd really rather not watch an R-Truth match if it's going to degenerate into the same five moves routine that everybody else is doing. Had it been an awesome match that Jericho lost plus had the extra face time that segment would've easily gotten a 5/5. It would have made Truth's victory more meaningful, Jericho's defeat more meaningful and it would have made me care more about him in general and thus, what he was thinking when it was over. Same with the mixed tag match. I know the whole thing was a set-up to push Santino/Kozlov but surely you could get more out of it than that! Give me a _little_ more action and I'll care more about what you're doing with these workers. Also, I know it's hard not to get repetitive with the limited roster that you have but I thought both the main event and the edge/orton opening segment were a bit lazy which is why I'm in favor of combining the rosters. You don't have to get rid of Smackdown just make every worker available on every show so you don't have to explain what they're doing there if they suddenly show up. I just think it would give Creative more options so they wouldn't have to resort to this one-shot or repetitive stuff.

There! Got it off my chest. I should be good til next week. 'Til then!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

@Post above
Not gonna react on your whole post, but you saying "Cena won the whole match, although Evan got the pin" is kinda trollin' dude.. It wouldn't make sence if Bourne had beat the shit out of Edge and Sheamus and pin one of them.. He was a frickin' jobber a couple of months.. no, weeks ago.. They need to build it up slowly


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> @Post above
> Not gonna react on your whole post, but you saying "Cena won the whole match, although Evan got the pin" is kinda trollin' dude.. It wouldn't make sence if Bourne had beat the shit out of Edge and Sheamus and pin one of them.. He was a frickin' jobber a couple of months.. no, weeks ago.. They need to build it up slowly


If Evan Bourne gets any kind of push from this I will be amazed. I think it will end up being what I said, just a one-shot deal to put a different twist on the "main event of the month" combo of Cena/Orton/Sheamus/Edge.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought it was a very good RAW, enjoyed the developments in the Edge/Orton feud, Bret/Vince's segment and Bryan vs Miz and the aftermath a lot. R-Truth vs Jericho and the main event were also good.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> If Evan Bourne gets any kind of push from this I will be amazed. I think it will end up being what I said, just a one-shot deal to put a different twist on the "main event of the month" combo of Cena/Orton/Sheamus/Edge.


I think if that was the case then they wouldn't of had Evan Bourne score the pinfall in the match.

It seemed pretty obvious to me that they want to push the guy.

That's if they don't change their mind.


----------

